# كيف تعرف أنك مسلم؟‏



## Rosetta (22 نوفمبر 2011)

كيف تعرف أنك مسلم؟‏



 بقلم بندر الفارس​ 



أنت تعرف أنك مسلم عندما تطالب العالم احترام معتقداتك وأنت تسبّهم وتشتمهم ليلاً ونهارًا، وتصفهم بالضالين والمغضوب عليهم وإخوة القردة والخنازير.


أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تؤمن بدينية الدولة بالرغم من وجود ملايين غير المسلمين، وتجبر من لا يؤمنون بها بالخضوع لها ولكنك ترفض الخضوع لأي حكم ديني غير إسلامي آخر بحجة أن لا ولاية للكفار على المسلمين ولا يجوز الاحتكام لحكم الطواغيت.


أنت تعرف أنك مسلم عندما تعتقد أن لك الحق في الدعوة لمعتقداتك ولا تستحي ولا تخجل من محاربة واضطهاد من يدعون لأديانهم.


أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تُسخّر كل الوسائل الإعلامية وتستغلها للدعوة لدينك ولكنك تستنكرها على غيرك أن يمارس نفس الحق وتعتبرها غزو فكريّ صليبي يستهدف المسلمين.


أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تدعو لبناء جوامع في أوروبا وترفض بناء كنائس ومعابد للبوذيين والهندوس في بلادك.


أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تطالب بحقك في الدعوة للإسلام وبناء مراكز إسلامية بالغرب واعتبار ذلك حرية شخصية ولكن تغضب وترتعد فرائصك حين ترى كتباً تبشّر لأديان أخرى ولا تجد مشكلة في مضايقتهم والتحريض ضدهم.


أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تحتكر اسم الله وتعتبره خاصاً بالمسلمين وتحرق دور العبادة الخاصة بغير المسلمين بسببها، بينما تعطي لنفسك الحق باستخدام مصطلحات غير إسلامية تقرب الإسلام لغير المسلمين في أوروبا، مثل إعلانات الدعوة للإسلام التي تستخدم اسمJesus أو إطلاق اسم مدارس الأحد الإسلامية.


أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تعيش بالغرب ويعاملوك كمواطن مثل أي مواطن وتُصرف لك رواتب شهرية من الضمان وتنعم من خيراته وتصفه بالغرب الكافر والمنحل والعدو والصليبي العلماني وتتمنى تدميره.


أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تعتقد أن استنجاد الأقليات في بلادك بدول غربية لمساعدتها خيانة ومؤامرة على بلدك في حين أنك تحرص على عدم الولاء للدولة غير المسلمة ولا تر فيها خيانة عظمى والولاء للدولة الكافرة حرام شرعاً {ومن يتولهم فهو منهم}


أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تعتقد بشكل مطلق أن الغرب يكره المسلمين والإسلام بينما الإسلام يعلمك كراهية المسيحي واليهودي وكراهية معتقداته وكل ما يتعلق بهم من خلال الولاء والبراء!


أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تنكر أفضال العالم الغربي ومنفعته للبشر وتسميها الحضارة الغربية العفنة، رغم أن حياتك كلها منذ أن تستيقظ من نومك وحتى تنام قائمة على مخترعات الغرب واكتشافاتهم الطبية والعلمية كالسيارة والموبايل والساعة والمايك وحتى ملابسك الداخليّة. وحين تصاب بالصداع لن تغسل وجهك بماء زمزم المقروء به بل ستأخذ أدوية من اختراع الكفار.


أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تعتقد أن الأصنام كتماثيل بوذا شرك بالله ويجب تحطيمها كما أمر دينك بينما تغضب إذا قال شخص أي كلمة نقد تجاه الكعبة أو الإسلام أو قال أحدهم بتصريح له يهدد بقصف الكعبة لو تعرضت بلاده لهجوم!


أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تعتقد أن روما معقل الكاثوليكية "الكثلكة" ستكون إسلامية وسيفتحها المسلمون ويُرفع الآذان من فوق كنائسها ولكنك تعتبر قول أحد المبشرين الغربيين الموتورين أنه سيقيم القداس بالمدينة المنورة ويرفع الصليب في مكة حقد وتهديد لمعقل الإسلام!


أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تصف دور العبادة لغير المسلمين على أنها بيوت الكفر وأوكار الشرك ولكنك تعتبر وصف الجوامع بنفس الأوصاف اعتداء على بيوت الله وحقد الكفارعلى المعتقدات الإسلامية ويجب محاسبتهم بتهمة التحريض على كراهية المسلمين!


أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تعطي لنفسك الحق بالزواج من غير المسلمة وتعتبر هذا من تسامح الإسلام الذي عمّق الروابط الدينية بأهل الكتاب ولكن تقلب الدنيا وتحرق الكنائس في مصر وباكستان بسبب علاقة عاطفية جمعت مسلمة بمسيحي!


أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تستنكر لماذا يقول غير المسلمين أنهم أبناء الله ولا تخجل من وصف الأمة الإسلامية بأنها خير أمة أخرجت للناس.


أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تعتقد أن احتلال العراق أو باكستان وغيرها حرب على الإسلام وأهله ولا تخجل من أن غالبية البلدان العربية دخلها الإسلام بحد السيف واحتلها، والإسلام يأمر بغزو البلدان الأخرى تحت راية جهاد الطلب وأن من يدافعون عن أرضهم في تلك الحرب كفار محاربين أعداء الله!


أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تطالب أهل الكتاب بإثبات صحة كتبهم بتقديم النسخ الأصلية للإنجيل والتوراة وتعتبر فقدان النسخ دليل على تحريفه، بينما لا تتوفر لديك نسخة أصلية من القرآن الذي جمعه عثمان!


أنتّ تعرف أنك مسلم حين تهزأ من القس المسيحي على قناة الحياة الذي يزعم أنه بصلاته سيشفي المريض بعدما يضع يده على موضع الألم ولا تسخر من برامج الرقية الشرعية وأخص الشيخ ناصر الرميح على قناة الدانة السعودية الذي يطالب المتصلين المرضى أن يضعوا أيديهم على موضع الألم والدعاء لهم!


أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تنتقد قنوات غير إسلامية تخصص من وقتها لنقض المعتقدات الإسلامية وتعتبره حقد على الإسلام بينما لا تجد حرجا من قنوات إسلامية سنية تنتقد المذهب الشيعي وتحرض عليهم منذ بداية بث برامجها صباحاً وحتى انتهاء البث وتعتبر ذلك من حقك ومن يدعو لمنع تلك القنوات من الشيعة خائفون من النقد وفضح معتقداتهم!


أنتّ مسلم حين تطلب من غير المسلم أن يسأل ربه لماذا شرع لهم تعاليم تعتقدها أنت كمسلم خرافه وغير صالحة وكفر مثل: كيف أن الله أرسل ابنه ليُصلب في حين أنك كمسلم ممنوع عليك أن تسأل عما يأمر به الله امتثالاً لقوله: [لَا يُسْأَلُ عَمَّا يَفْعَلُ وَهُمْ يُسْأَلُونَ] {الأنبياء 23}.!؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*ررررررائع*


----------



## rania79 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

تويبك ف الجووووووووووووون


----------



## grges monir (22 نوفمبر 2011)

المختصر المفيد روز
عاوز بقى حد ينفى الكلام ويقول لا مش صح؟؟؟؟


----------



## اليعازر (22 نوفمبر 2011)

من له أذنان للسمع، فليسمع.
....

*الحمد لله...أنني

غير مســـــــــــلم.*


----------



## tasoni queena (22 نوفمبر 2011)

ايه الكلام الجامد ده

ده ملخص عن الاسلام ههههههه

شكرا روزيتا واحلى تقييم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*إيه الكلام الكبير دا كله*​


----------



## إسرافيل (22 نوفمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> كيف تعرف أنك مسلم؟‏
> 
> 
> 
> ...



- للأسف هي صورة كثير من مسلمي اليوم.
- لكن إن لم يعدلوا معتقدهم الى ما يريده الاسلام حقيقة فسيستفيد منهم الإسلام بشكل آخر.


----------



## SAVIORS.SON (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*روزيتا الموضوع أكثر من رائع فعلاً و ده ملخص الإسلام بجد من حلوة الكلام و صدقه كنت مش عايز الموضوع يخلص و عايز أنى عايز أقراه تانى شكراً على الموضوع الرائع الصادق.
*


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2011)

بجدا بجدا هو دا الاسلام بيعنو وهو دا المسلم


----------



## Rosetta (3 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ررررررائع*


شكرا دونايتي للمرور الغالي  



rania79 قال:


> تويبك ف الجووووووووووووون


مررررررررسي يا عسولة


----------



## Rosetta (3 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> المختصر المفيد روز
> عاوز بقى حد ينفى الكلام ويقول لا مش صح؟؟؟؟


لن تجد ربع أحد ينفي السابق ! 
مررررسي جرجس لمرورك 
سلام المسيح معك 



اليعازر قال:


> من له أذنان للسمع، فليسمع.
> ....
> 
> *الحمد لله...أنني
> ...


مسيحيتنا نعمة وكفى بها نعمة 
شكرا أخي الحبيب للمرور 
سلام الرب معك


----------



## Rosetta (3 فبراير 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إيه الكلام الكبير دا كله*​


شكرا لمرورك أختي الغالية 
سلام المسيح معك 



tasoni queena قال:


> ايه الكلام الجامد ده
> 
> ده ملخص عن الاسلام ههههههه
> 
> شكرا روزيتا واحلى تقييم


نورتي يا تاسوني 
شكرا للمرور والتقييم 
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Rosetta (3 فبراير 2012)

إسرافيل قال:


> - للأسف هي صورة كثير من مسلمي اليوم.
> - لكن إن لم يعدلوا معتقدهم الى ما يريده الاسلام حقيقة فسيستفيد منهم الإسلام بشكل آخر.


ما المشكلة أنه هذه التصرفات المذكورة سابقا هي ما يريده الإسلام حقيقة  
شكرا إسرافيل للمرور 
سلام ونعمة  



SAVIORS.SON قال:


> *روزيتا الموضوع أكثر من رائع فعلاً و ده ملخص الإسلام بجد من حلوة الكلام و صدقه كنت مش عايز الموضوع يخلص و عايز أنى عايز أقراه تانى شكراً على الموضوع الرائع الصادق.
> *


شكراااا أخي الغالي 
نورت الموضوع 
سلام ونعمة 



سمير الشاعر قال:


> بجدا بجدا هو دا الاسلام بيعنو وهو دا المسلم


شكرا لمرورك سمير 
سلام المسيح


----------



## ++Narawas++ (27 يوليو 2012)

*ههههههههههههه موضوع رهييييب 

المسلمين مسااااكين فضحهم المقال و عجبهم وعملو نسخة تدليسية مزعومة وهي  كيف تعرف انك مسيحي

جميل جدا شكرا ياروزي
*


----------



## Rosetta (27 يوليو 2012)

++Narawas++ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه موضوع رهييييب
> 
> المسلمين مسااااكين فضحهم المقال و عجبهم وعملو نسخة تدليسية مزعومة وهي  كيف تعرف انك مسيحي
> 
> ...


 نعم قرأت هذا الشيء الذي لا يرتقي أن يسمى مقالا 
بل ضرب من الهبل والجنون لأنه لا يحتوي شيئا من الواقع بل مجرد فبركات وكذب ودجل ... 
الرب يشفيهم
شكرا لمرورك أخي الغالي


----------



## grges monir (27 يوليو 2012)

للاسف روزى مطلعتش مسلم بعد ماقريت المقال
طلعت من الكفار ههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (27 يوليو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> للاسف روزى مطلعتش مسلم بعد ماقريت المقال
> طلعت من الكفار ههههههه


أستغفر الله العلي العظيم من الكفر والكفار 
الله يهديك يا أخي:yaka:


----------



## grges monir (27 يوليو 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> أستغفر الله العلي العظيم من الكفر والكفار
> الله يهديك يا أخي:yaka:


امممم فى رايىء الشخصى روز
ان اكون من الكفار  افضل مليون مرة انى اكون من اللى بتتكلمى عليهم فوق دول ههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (27 يوليو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> امممم فى رايىء الشخصى روز
> ان اكون من الكفار  افضل مليون مرة انى اكون من اللى بتتكلمى عليهم فوق دول ههههههه


مية مية معاك حق  
بس نشكر ربنا على إنه ولدنا على طريق النور وطريق المسيح الحي الذي لا يموت .. 
منور يا جرجس


----------



## averross (27 يوليو 2012)

أسميهم الكائنات المسلمة لأنهم في الحقيقة ليسو بشراً


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

حلو بس مكانه مش هنا يا روزيتا


----------



## ايوش محمد (6 أغسطس 2012)

جرجس الاسلام لا يقبل ان يكون احد ممتلك منه قبل انت تقول انت انك تحمد الله انك لست منهم
اما بالنسبة للموضوع فهو دليل ع الجهل بالإسلام وب تعاليمه السامية والأخت التي وضعت الموضوع ياريت تستفسري ع الاسلام قبل التحدث
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## KARMA777 (6 أغسطس 2012)

*المقال رائع
وكله صحح
وانا كمسلمة سابقة
افتخر انى طلعت من دنس الاسلام
نشكر ربنا على فضله

*​


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (12 أغسطس 2012)

*موضوع رائع *

*لكن هذا الكلام لا ينطبق على كل المسلمين بل ينطبق على فئات معينة منهم*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (13 أغسطس 2012)

> أنت تعرف أنك مسلم عندما تطالب العالم احترام معتقداتك وأنت تسبّهم وتشتمهم ليلاً ونهارًا، وتصفهم بالضالين والمغضوب عليهم وإخوة القردة والخنازير.


 

 من اركان الايماننا الايمان بكتابكم و بالسيد المسيح-عيسى عليه السلام,,,و بالتالي فرض علينا احترام الاديان السماويه اليهودية و المسيحية ,,,اما عن السب الذي قد يوجهه البعض فهو لا يعكس إلا نفسه و ليس الاسلا,م يا شطورة ,,ثانياً على اساس ان المسيحي  و اولهم انتي بحترموا معتقدات الاخرين ما نتم ليل و نهار عمالين سب في الاسلام و نبي الاسلام بسب قذر في بعض الاحيان و وصل الحال بان البعض منكم سب الله تعالى  ,,,و شايفين انكم اولاد الملك و بقية العالم الغير مسيحي رعاع و بتحتقروهم وهذا في اصل ادينكم اليس كذلك  ,,,و غيرها 


يعني شوفي الفرق 

المسلم مش مسموح له يسب كتابكم او مفروض عليه يحب السيد المسيح و امة مريم عليها السلام

بيما انتم المسيحيين تسبوا عادي كتابنا و نبينا و حتى الله تعالى و في الاخر المسلمين هم الي مش بيحترموا معتقادات الاخرين ,,,عجبي !!!





> أنت تعرف أنك مسلم عندما تعتقد أن لك الحق في الدعوة لمعتقداتك ولا تستحي ولا تخجل من محاربة واضطهاد من يدعون لأديانهم.



ياااااالله  على اساس ان  المسيحيين ما بيضطهدوا كل مسلم يدعوا الي معتقدة مش بس يدعوا دا المسيحيين بيحابوا المسلمين ومايخلوهم يمارسوا شعائرهم الدينيه ,,,روحي شوفي الاضطهاد و فصل الموطفين المسلمين لانها صاموا رمضان ,,,و غيرها كثيرمما تجهلين  ,,,,,  يياااريت لا تعملوا نفسكم ملائكة و الغير شياطين ,
 



> أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تُسخّر كل الوسائل الإعلامية وتستغلها للدعوة لدينك ولكنك تستنكرها على غيرك أن يمارس نفس الحق وتعتبرها غزو فكريّ صليبي يستهدف المسلمين.



اسئلي نفسك هل مسموح للأقليه المسلمة في فرنسا او اي دوله الاغلبية الساحقه فيهامسحيين  انها تستخدم الاعلام الفرنسي لنشر افكارهم الديني ,قيسي عليه الدول الاسلامية و لا تنسوا ان مصر دوله اسلامية بالاغلبية طبعاً ,,,يعني حقكم حق و حق الناس باطل 

يتبع غداً ,,,,


----------



## انصار المصطفى (13 أغسطس 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *موضوع رائع *
> 
> *لكن هذا الكلام لا ينطبق على كل المسلمين بل ينطبق على فئات معينة منهم*



لا تعليق !!!!!!!!

فرحان بالموضوع لا وعامل تقييم لموضوع بيتهم الاسلام و المسلمين بالعنصريه و الكراهيه و السب ووووالخ بدل ماتوضح حقيقه الاسلام عاجبك  ,,,  للأسف لا تعليق عليك


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (13 أغسطس 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> لا تعليق !!!!!!!!
> 
> فرحان بالموضوع لا وعامل تقييم لموضوع بيتهم الاسلام و المسلمين بالعنصريه و الكراهيه و السب ووووالخ بدل ماتوضح حقيقه الاسلام عاجبك ,,,  للأسف لا تعليق عليك


 
*المشكلة إن هذا الموضوع يطبق على بعض المسلمين ممن أخطأ منهم في فهم الدين فيشوهونه دون قصد منهم !*

*وأنا صغير كنت كذا للأسف كنت عنصري وحقود ومتعصب لديني بسبب فهمي الخاطئ لديني لكن لما كبرت تغير حالي تماما !*
*صرت شديد التسامح مع الغير لأني أدركت بالنهاية أننا كلنا بشر ويجب أن نحترم بعضنا البعض فنحن أبناء جنس واحد ولا تجوز التفرقة بين البشر لمجرد اختلاف الدين أو المذهب أو العرق أو اللون !*

*أنا إنساني وأحترم بني جنسي من البشر مهما كانت عقائدهم و مذاهبهم وأعراقهم*


----------



## MaRiNa G (13 أغسطس 2012)

راااااااااااااااااائع 
حقيقي جسدي الاسلام في توبيك قصير 
من له اذنان للسمع..فليسمع

ومن له لسان للرد..فليرد​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (13 أغسطس 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *المشكلة إن هذا الموضوع يطبق على بعض المسلمين ممن أخطأ منهم في فهم الدين فيشوهونه دون قصد منهم !*
> 
> *وأنا صغير كنت كذا للأسف كنت عنصري وحقود ومتعصب لديني بسبب فهمي الخاطئ لديني لكن لما كبرت تغير حالي تماما !*
> *صرت شديد التسامح مع الغير لأني أدركت بالنهاية أننا كلنا بشر ويجب أن نحترم بعضنا البعض فنحن أبناء جنس واحد ولا تجوز التفرقة بين البشر لمجرد اختلاف الدين أو المذهب أو العرق أو اللون !*
> ...



ال*موضوع لا يفرق او يقول بعض ال**مسلمين**و ان**ما صور كل **مسل**م بأنه عنصري و غير **محب و **ما يحتر**م الاخرين ,,,كان عليك** ما دا**م ربنا هداك و بطلت التعصب ان تقول لا ,,,ال**مسل**م اساس ايمانه عدم سب معتقادات الاخرين و توضح له**م **من هو المسل**م و ان اي تصرف خارج عن تعاليمنا هو تصرف يمثل الشخص نفسه لا الاسلام,,,, لا ان تتفق **معهم ,,,,ا**نظر الى التعليقات حتى تعرف **هدف الموضوع و كيف عكس صورة الاسلا**م و المسل**مين  *



> *وانا كمسلمة سابقة
> افتخر انى طلعت من دنس الاسلام
> نشكر ربنا على فضله*





> امممم فى رايىء الشخصى روز
> ان اكون من الكفار  افضل مليون مرة انى اكون من اللى بتتكلمى عليهم فوق دول ههههههه





> averross 	 		 		أسميهم الكائنات المسلمة لأنهم في الحقيقة ليسو بشراً



يعني عاجبك موضوع صور الاسلام و كل المسلمين لا البعض  بأسوء الصور و جعل الكل يقولوا ما قالوه 

كلنا نحترم الاخرين,,,لكن المحبة و الاحترام لا تبرر لك انك  تتفق على اشياء ينكرها دينك فهل تعاليم الاسلام تسمح  المسلم سب السيد المسيح و الكتاب المقدس ,,,اكيد لا كان يجب عليك ان توضوح لهم ان اغلبية  المسلمين ليسوا كذلك لا ان يعجبك الموضوع دون ان تحاول ان توضوح سوء الفهم لديهم بدافع احترام الاخرين و ان في مسلمين كده ,,,طيب اتفق معك في  مسلمين كده بس هذا لا يعني ان كل المسلمين كده حتى يقولوا انا  مسلم يعني ان عنصري و بكرهه الكل وووو ,,,,,نحن هنا لي نعرفهم ديننا  الذي يعتقدون انه دين سيئ يدعوا للكراهيه و العنف و الاضطهاد ,,,ديننا الذي يدعوا للتسامح و حب الاخرين و احترامهم 

اسفه اذا كنت ضايقتك بس انت بتقييمك و قولك ان الموضوع رائع تتفق ان كل مسلم كم صورة الموضوع عنصري و غيرها 

تحياتي


----------



## MaRiNa G (13 أغسطس 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *المشكلة إن هذا الموضوع يطبق على بعض المسلمين ممن أخطأ منهم في فهم الدين فيشوهونه دون قصد منهم !*
> 
> *وأنا صغير كنت كذا للأسف كنت عنصري وحقود ومتعصب لديني بسبب فهمي الخاطئ لديني لكن لما كبرت تغير حالي تماما !*
> *صرت شديد التسامح مع الغير لأني أدركت بالنهاية أننا كلنا بشر ويجب أن نحترم بعضنا البعض فنحن أبناء جنس واحد ولا تجوز التفرقة بين البشر لمجرد اختلاف الدين أو المذهب أو العرق أو اللون !*
> ...




اخي العزيز
انت انسان تحمل المشاعر الانسانية الطبيعية 
تحميل الفطرة التي جبلنا يهوه الخالق عليها
ولكن يا اخي تقولون ان الاسلام دين الفطرة 
لا والف لا الاسلام يدهس الفطرة 
تقول يا اخي ان هؤلاء لا يفهمون الدين 
اقول لك وبالدليل انهم ينفذون تعاليم الاسلام الحقيقية 
الاسلام دين عنصري 
واحب ان اذكر لك بعض الاحاديث المحمدية
في صحيح البخاري ج4 و ص 1660
يقول ابو هريرة:عن الرسول انه قال:"كنتم خير امة اخرجت للناس خير الناس للناس تأتون بهم  بالسلاسل في اعناقهم حتي يدخلوا في الاسلام"
وايضا في صحيح البخاري كتاب الجهاد والسير حديث رقم 4693
حدثنا عمر بن الخطاب,انه سمع الرسول يقول:"لاخرجن اليهود والنصاري من جزيرة العرب حتي لا ادع الا مسلما"
ما هذه العنصرية؟
لماذا هذا الظلم والتمييز؟
و ايضا رسول الرحمة الذي قال في صحيح البخاري كتاب الجهاد والسير باب ما قيل في الرماح
عن ابن عمر قال:
قال رسول الله:"بعثت بين يدي الساعة بالسيف حتي يعبد الله وحده لا شريك له وجعل الذلة والصغار علي من خالف امري "
​


----------



## MaRiNa G (13 أغسطس 2012)

انظر يا عزيزي كيف عامل رسول الاسلام الغير مؤمنين بنوته
 في السيرة النبوية لابن هشام 
 ج2 ص340:340
 عن قصة اسلام ابي سفيان
 "عندما احضره ابو العباس عم الرسول امام النبي سأله محمد قائلا:"ويحك يا ابا سفيان ألم يؤن لك ان تعلم انه لا اله الا الله,فأجاب ابا سفيان اؤمن انه لا اله الا الله,فقال له محمد:ويحك يا ابا سفيان ألم يؤن لك ان تعلم اني رسول الله,
فقال ابو سفيان:اما هذه والله في النفس منها حتي الان شيئا,
فقال ابو العباس:ويحك اسلم واشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان محمد رسول الله

الي هنا مجرد دعوة للاعتراف بنبوة محمد
انظر الي القادم يا عزيزي

قبل ان تضرب عنقك.
فشهد شهادة الحق"

وتعليقي:
أرأيت الاجبار والارهاب بالسيف للاعتراف بالاسلام انه دين من عند الله,وان محمد هو رسول من عند الله؟
ويقول كاتب السيرة:"فشهد شهادة الحق"
اي شهادة حق هذه 
شهادة حق عندما يقولها بايمان من عمقه بصدقها ليس بارهاب السيف

يا اخي الكريم انظر الي تعاليم دينك بنفسك بعينيك لا باعين الشيوخ
انتهز الفرصة قبل ان تذهب من يديك 
في انتظار الرد
​


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (13 أغسطس 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> ال*موضوع لا يفرق او يقول بعض ال**مسلمين**و ان**ما صور كل **مسل**م بأنه عنصري و غير **محب و **ما يحتر**م الاخرين ,,,كان عليك** ما دا**م ربنا هداك و بطلت التعصب ان تقول لا ,,,ال**مسل**م اساس ايمانه عدم سب معتقادات الاخرين و توضح له**م **من هو المسل**م و ان اي تصرف خارج عن تعاليمنا هو تصرف يمثل الشخص نفسه لا الاسلام,,,, لا ان تتفق **معهم ,,,,ا**نظر الى التعليقات حتى تعرف **هدف الموضوع و كيف عكس صورة الاسلا**م و المسل**مين  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*معك حق 100% في كل كلمة قلتيها*


----------



## MaRiNa G (13 أغسطس 2012)

اخي احمد لم اري منك رد​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (13 أغسطس 2012)

MaRiNa G قال:


> اخي العزيز
> انت انسان تحمل المشاعر الانسانية الطبيعية
> تحميل الفطرة التي جبلنا يهوه الخالق عليها
> ولكن يا اخي تقولون ان الاسلام دين الفطرة
> ...


 
لن ارد على الشبهه  لانه تم الرد عليها عدة مرات لكن سوف اوجهه لكِ سؤال يااريت تجاوبي بصراحة ,,,,هل تقبلي ان اتهم دينك بالعنصريه و الارهاب بدون فهم و بدون الرجوع للتفاسير  لمجرد معرفتي ببعض الايات امثال 

متى 10 : 34 :
قال المسيح : (( لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لألقي سَلاماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لألقي سَلاَماً، بَلْ سَيْفاً.فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لأَجْعَلَ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى خِلاَفٍ مَعَ أَبِيهِ، وَالْبِنْتَ مَعَ أُمِّهَا، وَالْكَنَّةَ مَعَ حَمَاتِهَا.))

"لا تسجد لآلهتهم ولا تعبدها ولا تعمل كأعمالهم بل تبيدهم وتكسر أنصابهم." الخروج *23*

جاء في سفر الرؤيا 2 : 21 _ 23 

(( فإني سألقيها على فراش وأبتلي الزانين معها بمحنة شديدة . . وأولادها اقتلهم بالموت فستعرف جميع الكنائس اني انا هو الفاحص الكلى والقلوب وأجازي كل واحد منكم بحسب أعماله ))

وغيرها 

ثانياً  قولك ,,,




> أرأيت الاجبار والارهاب بالسيف للاعتراف بالاسلام



اذا كان الاسلام فعلاً قام على الاجبار و الارهاب بالسيف لماذا اذا انتي مسيحية اليس من المفروض ان تكوني مسلمة او انه قد تم قتل اجدادك لانهم رفضوا اعتناق الاسلام  ولا وجود لكِ الان ,,,,اذا كان الاسلام دين قام على الاجبارفعلاً لما كنا وجدنا اي مسيحي او يهودي في اي دوله اسلامية اليوم لانه تم اجبار اجدادهم على اعتناق الاسلام و البقيه ممن رفضوا تم قتلهم ,,,,و لما وجدنا اقدم الكنائس لانه تم هدمها ,,,كونوا واقعيين في كلامكم و اتصفوا بالعدل و الانصاف ولو قليلاً 

تحياتي لكِ


----------



## انصار المصطفى (13 أغسطس 2012)

ا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/reputation.php?p=3038450*Bas،  ilius*،  *rania79*،  *grges monir*،  *اليعازر*،  *tasoni queena*،  *+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+*،  *Servant Of Christ*،  *jesus_son012*،  *+إيرينى+*،  *Critic*،  *الياس السرياني*،  *Samir poet*،  *besm alslib*،  *MIKEL MIK*،  *Twin*،  *karima*،  *MIROLLA*،  

و باقي الاعضاء الي قالوا ان المسلمين مش بشر و ان المسلمين كائنات غريبة  لي سؤال لكم 

اكيد كلكم 

لديكم اصدقاء مسلمين ,,,,,جيران مسلمين ,,,,,درستوا عند اساتذة و دكاترة مسلمين ,,,بواب العمارة مسلم ,,,,بياع الفول و الطعميه مسلم ,,,,,وووالخ 

سؤال عن كيفيه معاملتهم لكم ؟؟؟ هل فعلاً المسلم انسان عنصري يعني  الاستاذ او الدكتور في الجامعه   مثلاً فرق بينك و بين زميلك المسلم او حتى رسبك في مادة لانك فقط مسيحي ,,,طيب جارك المسلم هل بيأذيك انت دخل يسبك  و يهزئك على الدخل و الخارج يسمعك كلام يعكر مزاجك ,,,, صعب حد يتعايش ,,,طيب وطيب ....الخ 

يعني نحن بنعاملكم كأخوان لنا و لم نعاملكم بعنصريه و لم نضطهدكم و نمنعكم من ممارسه شعائركم رغم ان المسلمين في رمضان في كثير من الدول المسيحيه بيخيروهم بين صوم رمضان  او الفصل من العمل و في دول بيمنعوهم من الصوم 

اذا كنا عنصريين او مجرمين كنا عملنا فيكم مثل ما عملوا البوذيين بأخواننا في بورما ,,,لكن ديننا كفل لكم حريه دينكم وحرمة دمائكم و اقدم كنائيسكم لسه موجوده لم يهدمها المسلمين كما تتهمونا باننا ضد ممارسه العقائد الاخرى ,,,

تعالوا شفونا كيف بنعيش بمحبه مع اخواننا المسيحيين الي في بيشتغلوا معنا ,,,المدير العام علشان الشغاله المسيحيه كانت مريضه وما رضت تروح علشان عندها شغل ,,,ترك عمله ودخل المطبخ مع نائبه و  غسلوا الكاسات حق القهوة و العصاير و نظفوا المطبخ  ,,,فقط لكي يجعل الشغاله تذهب و ترتاح وهي ليست مسلمة ,,,,

في الاخير كيف اعرف اني مسلم عندما لا احترام الاخرين معتقادتهم


----------



## amgd beshara (13 أغسطس 2012)

> متى 10 : 34 :
> قال المسيح : (( لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لألقي سَلاماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لألقي سَلاَماً، بَلْ سَيْفاً.فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لأَجْعَلَ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى خِلاَفٍ مَعَ أَبِيهِ، وَالْبِنْتَ مَعَ أُمِّهَا، وَالْكَنَّةَ مَعَ حَمَاتِهَا.))
> 
> "لا تسجد لآلهتهم ولا تعبدها ولا تعمل كأعمالهم بل تبيدهم وتكسر أنصابهم." الخروج *23*
> ...


لكم عيون و لا تبصرون و اذذان و لا تسمعون 
ان اخبرتك ان هذا خطأ و انك اقتطعتية من النص الكامل لكي تضفي علية فكرك 
و اخبرتك بتفسيرة الصحيح فهل تكفين عن الاستشهاد بة 
بالتأكيد لا لانكم هكذا كما ذكرت بأعلي لا تفهمون و لا تسمعون و لا تبصرون  منقادين دون فهم


> اذا كان  الاسلام فعلاً قام على الاجبار و الارهاب بالسيف لماذا اذا انتي مسيحية  اليس من المفروض ان تكوني مسلمة او انه قد تم قتل اجدادك لانهم رفضوا  اعتناق الاسلام  ولا وجود لكِ الان ,,,,اذا كان الاسلام دين قام على  الاجبارفعلاً لما كنا وجدنا اي مسيحي او يهودي في اي دوله اسلامية اليوم  لانه تم اجبار اجدادهم على اعتناق الاسلام و البقيه ممن رفضوا تم قتلهم  ,,,,و لما وجدنا اقدم الكنائس لانه تم هدمها ,,,كونوا واقعيين في كلامكم و  اتصفوا بالعدل و الانصاف ولو قليلاً


هي موجودة لان اجدادها دفع الجزية و دون ذلك لما بقوا احياء حتي الان
و الجميع يعرف هذا و هو حتي مذكور في التاريخ الاسلامي فلماذا تكذبون و لماذا العناد 
اليس الان وقتا مقبولا لقبول الحق ؟

ربنا معاك


----------



## amgd beshara (13 أغسطس 2012)

موضوع رائع جدا
هم هكذا بالحقيقة 
ربنا يفتح العيون و ينور القلوب المظلمة
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الرائعة


----------



## انصار المصطفى (13 أغسطس 2012)

> لكم عيون و لا تبصرون و اذذان و لا تسمعون
> ان اخبرتك ان هذا خطأ و انك اقتطعتية من النص الكامل لكي تضفي علية فكرك
> و اخبرتك بتفسيرة الصحيح فهل تكفين عن الاستشهاد بة
> بالتأكيد لا لانكم هكذا كما ذكرت بأعلي لا تفهمون و لا تسمعون و لا تبصرون منقادين دون فهم



بقى انا الي ما اسمع و ما اشوف ,,,,,ركز شويه في ردي و مضمونه ,,,,ما انا ردي لها كان نفس ردك لي و انا لم اقتطع هي ذكرات احاديث دون فهم فسألتها 




> لن ارد على الشبهه لانه تم الرد عليها عدة مرات لكن سوف اوجهه لكِ سؤال يااريت تجاوبي بصراحة ,,,,هل تقبلي ان اتهم دينك بالعنصريه و الارهاب بدون فهم و بدون الرجوع للتفاسير لمجرد معرفتي ببعض الايات امثال









> هي موجودة لان اجدادها دفع الجزية و دون ذلك لما بقوا احياء حتي الان
> و الجميع يعرف هذا و هو حتي مذكور في التاريخ الاسلامي فلماذا تكذبون و لماذا العناد
> اليس الان وقتا مقبولا لقبول الحق ؟
> 
> ربنا معاك




و لسه كمان ما تقرأ و تتكلم كده ,,,طيب ركز شوف انا قلت كده ليه و تعجبت ,,,,بسبب كلامها ان الاسلام قام على الاجبار و بالسيف دون الرجوع الي التاريخ الاسلامي ,,,



> اذا كان الاسلام فعلاً قام على الاجبار و الارهاب بالسيف لماذا اذا انتي مسيحية اليس من المفروض ان تكوني مسلمة


 على فكرة  دفع الجزيه كانت مبالغ بسيطه يدفعها فقط القادر على حمل السلام يعني النساء و الاطفال و العجائز معفيين فقط للتذكير ,,,يعني مافي إجبار بالمرة كما هي متصورة :flowers:


----------



## amgd beshara (13 أغسطس 2012)

الي كل من ايوش و انصار و كل من اعترض علي هذا الكلام بأنة افتراء 
استشهد ببعض منة لنري ما هو فية من افتراء
و ان كان ليس افتراء .. اذا ماذا ؟
الا يجب ان نتوقف قليلا في هدوء لنفكر و نفهم و نعقل من هو الله و اين هو ؟!!!

اين الكذب في ما قيل ؟



> بالضالين والمغضوب عليهم وإخوة القردة والخنازير


اليست هذة تعاليم القران


> تعتقد أن لك الحق في الدعوة لمعتقداتك ولا تستحي ولا تخجل من محاربة واضطهاد من يدعون لأديانهم.





> ستنكرها على غيرك أن يمارس نفس الحق وتعتبرها غزو فكريّ صليبي يستهدف المسلمين.


الا يحدث ذلك و نعيش فية


> تعطي  لنفسك الحق باستخدام مصطلحات غير إسلامية تقرب الإسلام لغير المسلمين في  أوروبا، مثل إعلانات الدعوة للإسلام التي تستخدم اسمJesus أو إطلاق اسم  مدارس الأحد الإسلامية.


دليل واضح علي التقية الاسلامية ( الكذب ) التي لم تنكرها اي فرقة و لا اي عالم في الدين


> الحضارة الغربية العفنة


اليس هذا كلام شيوخكم


> بيوت الكفر وأوكار الشرك ولكنك تعتبر وصف الجوامع بنفس الأوصاف اعتداء على بيوت الله


من منكم يؤمن ان الكنيسة هي بيت الله 
بل جميعكم تكفرون و تفترون


> أنت  تعرف أنك مسلم حين تطالب أهل الكتاب بإثبات صحة كتبهم بتقديم النسخ  الأصلية للإنجيل والتوراة وتعتبر فقدان النسخ دليل على تحريفه، بينما لا  تتوفر لديك نسخة أصلية من القرآن الذي جمعه عثمان!


الكيل بمكياليين و التضليل للايقاع بالبسطاء 
واقع تفعلونة جميعكم بلا استثناء


> أنتّ  مسلم حين تطلب من غير المسلم أن يسأل ربه لماذا شرع لهم تعاليم تعتقدها  أنت كمسلم خرافه وغير صالحة وكفر مثل: كيف أن الله أرسل ابنه ليُصلب في حين  أنك كمسلم ممنوع عليك أن تسأل عما يأمر به الله امتثالاً لقوله: [لَا  يُسْأَلُ عَمَّا يَفْعَلُ وَهُمْ يُسْأَلُونَ] {الأنبياء 23}.!؟


اليست هذة تعاليم القأن ام نفتري عليكم

بلي جميعها تعاليم القرأن و الاسلام و اهل السنة و لكنكم لا تريدون تصديق هذا 
بل تزيدون اثما و تفترون علي عقيدتنا بما لا اساس لة حتي تخدروا ضمائركم

لماذا دائما سلاحكم هو تكذيب الاخر
و الادعاء ان الاسلام هو دين الحق
دين السلام 
اليست هذة الشواهد و غيرها تصرخ في وجوهكم
افلا تعقلون


----------



## amgd beshara (13 أغسطس 2012)

> و  لسه كمان ما تقرأ و تتكلم كده ,,,طيب ركز شوف انا قلت كده ليه و تعجبت  ,,,,بسبب كلامها ان الاسلام قام على الاجبار و بالسيف دون الرجوع الي  التاريخ الاسلامي ,,,
> اقتباس:
> اذا كان الاسلام فعلاً قام على الاجبار و الارهاب بالسيف لماذا اذا انتي مسيحية اليس من المفروض ان تكوني مسلمة
> 
> على فكرة  دفع  الجزيه كانت مبالغ بسيطه يدفعها فقط القادر على حمل السلام يعني النساء و  الاطفال و العجائز معفيين فقط للتذكير ,,,يعني مافي إجبار بالمرة كما هي  متصورة :flowers:


اعتذر اني ما قأت هذة انك تردين علي عدم الرجوع الي التفاسير 
اخطأت في هذا و اعتذر

لكن الجذية و الشهداء علي مر التاريخ الاسلامي المؤرخين المسلمين معترفين بهذا 
فلماذا الانكار و التهرب من الحقيقة

نعم كان في اجبار اكتر ما تتخيلي
و ان اردت بعض الكتب ائتي لك بأسمائها 
فلا مانع لدي


----------



## انصار المصطفى (13 أغسطس 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> الي كل من ايوش و انصار و كل من اعترض علي هذا الكلام بأنة افتراء
> استشهد ببعض منة لنري ما هو فية من افتراء
> و ان كان ليس افتراء .. اذا ماذا ؟
> الا يجب ان نتوقف قليلا في هدوء لنفكر و نفهم و نعقل من هو الله و اين هو ؟!!!
> ...



 انت ما تعرف تقرأ و لا بس تعرف تتكلم بون ما تقرأ الردود الي قبل !!!!!!! رديت على بعضها و البعض الاخر تركته و سوف ارد عليه لاحقاً  بعد ان ارى جوابكم على السؤال الذي ووجهت لكم ,,, ااريت تجاوبة و على اساسه بتعرف من هو المسلم .و لي رد على باقي النقاط ان شاء الله


----------



## amgd beshara (13 أغسطس 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> انت ما تعرف تقرأ و لا بس تعرف تتكلم بون ما تقرأ الردود الي قبل !!!!!!! رديت على بعضها و البعض الاخر تركته و سوف ارد عليه لاحقاً  بعد ان ارى جوابكم على السؤال الذي ووجهت لكم ,,, ااريت تجاوبة و على اساسه بتعرف من هو المسلم .و لي رد على باقي النقاط ان شاء الله


اقرا الردود اللي قبل لية انا قريت معظمها 
لكن ما الحاجة لقرأة 5 صفحات

ما هو سؤالك الذي وجهت الينا ؟
اتمني تتكرمي و تعيدية


----------



## MaRiNa G (13 أغسطس 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> لن ارد على الشبهه  لانه تم الرد عليها عدة مرات لكن سوف اوجهه لكِ سؤال يااريت تجاوبي بصراحة ,,,,هل تقبلي ان اتهم دينك بالعنصريه و الارهاب بدون فهم و بدون الرجوع للتفاسير  لمجرد معرفتي ببعض الايات امثال
> 
> متى 10 : 34 :
> قال المسيح : (( لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لألقي سَلاماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لألقي سَلاَماً، بَلْ سَيْفاً.فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لأَجْعَلَ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى خِلاَفٍ مَعَ أَبِيهِ، وَالْبِنْتَ مَعَ أُمِّهَا، وَالْكَنَّةَ مَعَ حَمَاتِهَا.))
> ...



هذه ليست شبهة يا استاذي هذه حقيقة الاسلام التي لا مفر منها
لن ترد لانه لا يوجد رد 
من اين ستأتي برد يا عزيزي؟هل ستخدع نفسك,ام ستخدعنا؟

هههههه
عجبتني اووووي 
ازاي انتي مسيحية
عزيزتي الفاضلة ألم تقرأي تاريخ اسلامي 
ألم تري ما فعلوه صحابة رسول الاسلام في اليهود والمسيحيين؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ومن الواضح والجلي انك قد نسيت او تحاشيت ان تتحدث عن كارثة الجزية!!!!
ومن المعروف يا اختي اذا كنت تقرأ تاريخ الاسلام الدموي المسيحيين معظمهم اغنياء فكانوا يدفعون الجزية وهم صاغرون 
وايضا اثناء الحملة الفرنسية في مصر كان عدد المسيحيين فيها بضعة الاف 
بسبب قتل اجدادنا المصريين علي ايدي العرب الغزاة 
واحب ان اسرد لك يا عزيزتي احاديث محمدية اخري 

في الروض الانف للسهيلي 
ج3 ص445
تنفيذ الحكم في بني قريظة 

قال ابي اسحاق:"ثم استنزلوا فحبسهم( رسول الله) بالمدينة في دار بنت الحارث امرأة من بني النجار ثم خرج رسول اللله الي سوق المدينة التي هي سوقها اليوم,فخندق بها خنادق ثم بعث اليهم فضرب اعناقهم في تلك الخنادق يخرج بهم اليه ارسالا,وفيهم عدو الله حيي ابن اخطب وكعب ابن اسد رأس القوم وهم ست مائة او سبع مائة والكثر لهم يقول بين الثمان مائة والتسع مائة,وفد قالوا لكعب بن اسد وهو يذهب بهم الي (رسول الله) ارسالا:
ياكعب ما تراه يصنع بنا؟
قال:أفي كل موطن لا تعقلون؟
ألا ترون الداعي لا ينزع وانه من ذهب به منكم لا يرجع
هو والله القتل
فلم يزل ذلك الدأب حتي فرغ منهم رسول الله"

ما رأيك؟
ما الحجة التي هتتلفح بها يا عزيزتي؟!!!!!
ارسالا ارسالا يعني مجموعات مجموعات
800:900 شخص ابيدوا 
ما السبب؟
لا ندري 
"حتي فرغ منه"بيدبح فراخ 
اما بالنسبة لمصر واهلها المسيحيين
فجاء في كتاب:
حسن المحاضرة في اخبار مصر والقاهرة
السيوطي-ج1 ص38

قال عمرو بن العاص لاقباط مصر:"انه ليس بيني وبينكم الا احدي ثلاث خصال:
اما دخلتم في الاسلام فكنتم اخواننا وكان لكم ما لنا 
واما ابيتم فعطيتم الجزية عن يد وانتم صاغرون
والا جاهدناكم بالقتال"

ما قولك يا عزيزتي؟
وايضا في نفس المرجع 
ج1 ص291
عمرو بن العاص يخاطب المقوقس:"فليس بيننا وبينك خصلة يقبلها ولا نجيبك اليها الا خصلة من ثلاث فاختر ايهما شئت ولا تطمع نفسك بالباقي 
بذلك الامر امرني الامير وبها امر امير المؤمنين وهو عهد رسول الله قبل الينا
اما ان اجبتم الي الاسلام الذي هو الدين القيم الذي لا يقبل الله غيره,فان قبلت انت واصحابك فقد سعدتم
وان ابيتم فالجزية
وان ابيتم فليس بيننا وبينكم الا السيف"

هاااا
اذا الخلاصة 
اللي مش عايز الاسلام...يدفع الجزية....اللي مش معاه الجزية...يقتل 

اجب يا عزيزتي
​


----------



## MaRiNa G (13 أغسطس 2012)

اما بالنسبة لتشبثك باشياء لن تسعفك 

متى 10 : 34 :
قال المسيح : (( لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لألقي سَلاماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لألقي سَلاَماً، بَلْ سَيْفاً.فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لأَجْعَلَ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى خِلاَفٍ مَعَ أَبِيهِ، وَالْبِنْتَ مَعَ أُمِّهَا، وَالْكَنَّةَ مَعَ حَمَاتِهَا.))

"لا تسجد لآلهتهم ولا تعبدها ولا تعمل كأعمالهم بل تبيدهم وتكسر أنصابهم." الخروج *23*

جاء في سفر الرؤيا 2 : 21 _ 23 

(( فإني سألقيها على فراش وأبتلي الزانين معها بمحنة شديدة . . وأولادها اقتلهم بالموت فستعرف جميع الكنائس اني انا هو الفاحص الكلى والقلوب وأجازي كل واحد منكم بحسب أعماله ))

سيدك واضح انك حافظة مش فاهمة 
كعادة كل المسلمين 
في الاية الاولي شرحناها الاف المرات المقصود هو سيف الكلمة وليس سيف الحديد
لكن بالنسبة لكم يا مسلمين لانكم لا تعرفون شئ عن الروحانيات فلا تفرقون بين المعني الروحي والمعني الحرفي ارجع للتفاسير يا عزيزي الفاضل
اما الاية التانية واضحة وضوح الشمس في كبد السماء 
لكن لكم اعين ولا تبصرون حقا
هنا في العهد القديم يتحدث عن الانصاب اتعلمين ما هي الانصاب
الانصاب هي الاصنام فان كنت تجهلين معاني الكلمات ولا تتهمنا بالباطل والجهل
اما الثالثة فهنا نحن نتحدث عما سيحدث في الايام الاخيرة في نهاية العالم
يتحدث عن الزناة وكيف سيعاقبهم الله 
ولا ادري ما دخل هذه الايات بالعنصرية 

سأقول لك ما اقوله لكل اخ مسلم واخت مسلمة
ركزي في الكلام قبل ما تكتبه عشان محدش يضحك عليك
ويبقي شكلك وحش


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 أغسطس 2012)

نعم هذه حقيقة المسلمين دائما يرفضون الاخر ولا يحبون الا انفسهم فقط


----------



## انصار المصطفى (13 أغسطس 2012)

> هذه ليست شبهة يا استاذي هذه حقيقة الاسلام التي لا مفر منها
> 
> لن ترد لانه لا يوجد رد
> من اين ستأتي برد يا عزيزي؟هل ستخدع نفسك,ام ستخدعنا؟


​


> ​




ههههههههههه اولاً انا بنت :flowers: ,,, ثانياً بتخافي تقرأي و تبحثي القسم ليس للرد و الحوار الديني ,و انا استحاله اخالف القوانيين ,,,يمكنك الذهاب للمنتديات الاسلامية و هما بيوضحوا لك اذا تحبي و اقولك مرة ثانيه لا تتهمي دين بالارهاب و القتل و الاجبار لمجرد نصوص دون الرجوع الي التفاسير وغيرها و تعرفي اسباب وصحة الاحاديث  ,,,و إلا الاولى لكِ اولا ان تتهمي دينك فا النصوص واضحة لكن انتم سوف تقولوا ارجعوا للتفاسير فالدين المسيحي لا بالارهاب  رغم انه بيأمرهم ان يبيدوا و يهدموا انصابهم و اعتقد عارفه ايش يعني تبيدهم و ايه معنى تهدم انصابهم  "لا تسجد لآلهتهم ولا تعبدها ولا تعمل كأعمالهم بل تبيدهم وتكسر أنصابهم." الخروج *23*
و كمان مَا جِئْتُ لألقي سَلاَماً، بَلْ سَيْفاً

نصيحه مني لك لا تصدري اي اتهامات بدون علم كافي 

​


> هههههه
> عجبتني اووووي
> ازاي انتي مسيحية
> عزيزي الفاضل ألم تقرأ تاريخ اسلامي
> ...


​


> في الروض الانف للسهيلي
> ج3 ص445
> تنفيذ الحكم في بني قريظة ​
> قال ابي اسحاق:"ثم استنزلوا فحبسهم( رسول الله) بالمدينة في دار بنت الحارث امرأة من بني النجار ثم خرج رسول اللله الي سوق المدينة التي هي سوقها اليوم,فخندق بها خنادق ثم بعث اليهم فضرب اعناقهم في تلك الخنادق يخرج بهم اليه ارسالا,وفيهم عدو الله حيي ابن اخطب وكعب ابن اسد رأس القوم وهم ست مائة او سبع مائة والكثر لهم يقول بين الثمان مائة والتسع مائة,وفد قالوا لكعب بن اسد وهو يذهب بهم الي (رسول الله) ارسالا:
> ...


 
[/QUOTE]

ضحكوا عليكي وقالوا اجبرونا بفرض الجزيه ,,,نصيحة منى روحي اقرأي عن شروط الجزية و على من تفرض و قيمتها و سبب فرضها يا عزيزتي لكن من مصادر اسلاميه و ليس مسيحية لاني قرات عدو مصادر مسيحية و جاني ضحك من كثر الكذب الي فيها ..يعني اسئلي اهل العلم نفسه  

بعطيكي لمحة بسيطه عن الجزيه مبالغ صغيرة جداً و لا تفرض إلا على القادرين على حمل السلاح يعني الي زيك يعني النساء و الاطفال و الشيوح وكمااان القسيسين و الرهبان ليس عليهم دفع الجزية ,,, وسبب فرضها ان المسلمين يوفروا حماية للمسيحيين مقابل الجزيه و اذا لم يوفروا الحماية لهم تعاد لهم الجزية ,,,وهي بمعنى ضرائب بمفهوم اليوم 
​​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (13 أغسطس 2012)

MaRiNa G قال:


> اما بالنسبة لتشبثك باشياء لن تسعفك
> 
> متى 10 : 34 :
> قال المسيح : (( لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لألقي سَلاماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لألقي سَلاَماً، بَلْ سَيْفاً.فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لأَجْعَلَ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى خِلاَفٍ مَعَ أَبِيهِ، وَالْبِنْتَ مَعَ أُمِّهَا، وَالْكَنَّةَ مَعَ حَمَاتِهَا.))
> ...


 
و الله زي ما انتي بترفضي الحقيقة و عايزة تفهمي الي على مزاجك انا كمان من حقي ,,,,لان النصوص واضحة ولم يقل سيف الكلمة و انما المفسرين هما الي قالوا... شفتي ازاي حقكم حق و حق الناس باطل ,,,يعني نحن لازم ما نحكم كده  نرجع للتفاسير اما انتم تاخذوا النصوص و تصدروا الاحكام دون الرجوع لحقيقة الامر ....عجبي!!!...كمان  في ايات كثيرة اذا بدك بس ليس مجالنا النقاش الديني و هذا ليس القسم المناسب 

تحياتي


----------



## MaRiNa G (13 أغسطس 2012)

مستنية ردك حبيبتي 
وميرسي ليك اخ امجد
ولا تحزن من طريقة كلامها بل اشفق عليها​


----------



## MaRiNa G (13 أغسطس 2012)

حبيبتي الغالية ممكن الطريقة في الكلام تبقي ارقي من كده 
اما بالنسبة قريتي مظنش انك صادقة ممكن تقوليلي قريتي كتب ايه عشان ابقي عارفة بس
وبالنسبة للاحاديث مفيش ولا رد عليها ايه تعرفوا تقلوا احترامكوا للناس بس براااافو 

اما بالنسبة لقدر الجزية ده موضوع طوووووووووووووووويل 
لو عايزة نتكلم فيه معنديش اي مشكلة 

بس لو سمحتي متهربيش من الرد علي الاحاديث المحمدية 
انا مش بلعب انا بحاورك بلاش اسلوب الهروب 
لو معندكيش رد قولي انا منسحبة


----------



## The Antiochian (13 أغسطس 2012)

> يعني نحن بنعاملكم كأخوان لنا و لم نعاملكم بعنصريه و لم نضطهدكم و نمنعكم من ممارسه شعائركم رغم ان المسلمين في رمضان في كثير من الدول المسيحيه بيخيروهم بين صوم رمضان او الفصل من العمل و في دول بيمنعوهم من الصوم


*أنا بت متأكداً أنك مصابة بمس عقلي فلم يسبق طول أعوام أن حاورت فكراً بهذا العته والتغييب .
في السعودية يتم الطرد من البلاد تماماً إذا مسيحي لم يلتزم برمضان ناهيك عن الضرب المبرح .
في الكويت السجن لآخر رمضان ، وهلم جر .
هذا هو دينك ، أما إذا فرض اليساريون والعروبيون والناصريون واقعاً مختلفاً عليكم فلا يعني أن هذا بفضل الإسلام بل هو خروج عن تعاليم الإذلال في فكر الولاء والبراء وفي ما دعا إليه تفسير ابن كثير لسورة التوبة آية 29 من ضرورة تحقير المسيحيين والاقتداء بذلك بمحمد وعمر .*



> اذا كنا عنصريين او مجرمين كنا عملنا فيكم مثل ما عملوا البوذيين بأخواننا في بورما ,,,لكن ديننا كفل لكم حريه دينكم وحرمة دمائكم و اقدم كنائيسكم لسه موجوده لم يهدمها المسلمين كما تتهمونا باننا ضد ممارسه العقائد الاخرى ,,,


*لن أحدثك الآن عما تجهلينه من حقائق في أزمة بورما فهذا ثقيل على استيعابك الآن ، لكن المسلمين قاموا بما هو أبشع من ذلك بمجازر ومذابح وقتل شملت الملايين من المسيحيين ، أما غير أهل الكتاب فتم سحق وجودهم لأن خيار الجزية غير موجود إما الإسلام أو الذبح .

أقدم وأقدس كنائسنا هي كنيسة القيامة التي تم هدمها من قبل المسلمين سابقاً وكان ذلك شرارة الحرب الصليبية ، فهل تعترفين الآن بقذارة تاريخ الإسلام ؟؟!!

*


> على فكرة دفع الجزيه كانت مبالغ بسيطه يدفعها فقط القادر على حمل السلام يعني النساء و الاطفال و العجائز معفيين فقط للتذكير ,,,يعني مافي إجبار بالمرة كما هي متصورة


*طبعاً أنت كذابة وأثبتنا لك بالأدلة الإسلامية كم أسلم تحت ثقل الجزية وختم الرقاب بالحديد المحمى وأن العدل لم يكن إلا في السنوات الأولى التي كانت الإدارة فيها على النظام البيزنطي قبل تغييره ، لكن القات يؤثر على وصول الدم لدماغك .*


----------



## MaRiNa G (13 أغسطس 2012)

معك حق اخي  
لا يعرفون كيف يحاورون ولا يعرفون الرد 
وعندما يصيبهم اليأس بالاتيان الادلة التي يدعون انها حقيقة 
يصرخون في وجوهنا ويقولون انتم كذابون ويكتفون بهذا
وهذا ليس كافيا ابدا يا اخوتي
لكم ان تواجهوا فقط 
لا تهربوا ولا تسقطوا ما عندك من عنصرية وتعصب اعمي علي غيركم
الرب ينير عقولكم وقلوبكم
​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (13 أغسطس 2012)

MaRiNa G قال:


> حبيبتي الغالية ممكن الطريقة في الكلام تبقي ارقي من كده
> اما بالنسبة قريتي مظنش انك صادقة ممكن تقوليلي قريتي كتب ايه عشان ابقي عارفة بس
> وبالنسبة للاحاديث مفيش ولا رد عليها ايه تعرفوا تقلوا احترامكوا للناس بس براااافو
> 
> ...



انا آآآسفة اذا اسلوبي ضايقك رغم اني دائماً احاول ان يكون اسلوبي مهذب فنحن في الاخير تجمعنا روح الانسانية ,,,,:flowers:

اما عن موضوع الحديث  ,,,رغم اني قلت ان هنا ليس المكان المناسب للحوار الديني وهذا مخالف للقوانين ,,,, لكن بعطيكي ما قاله   
 ابن حجر العسقلاني في فتح الباري - عند شرح هذا الحديث فقال رحمه الله :
قال بن الجوزي معناه أنهم أسروا وقيدوا فلما عرفوا صحة الإسلام دخلوا طوعا فدخلوا الجنة فكان الإكراه على الاسر والتقييد هو السبب الأول

اما موضوع الجزية ان شاء الله نفتح موضوع جديد و بعطيكي كل التفاصيل و من كتب اسلامية 

تحياتي لكِ


----------



## MaRiNa G (13 أغسطس 2012)

اختي العزيزة الان منتدي حوار الاديان مغلق
ولا يوجد مكان لنتحدث به الا المنتدي العالم اما عن ما اتيتي به 
أانتي مقتنعة؟
او بصغية اخري ضميرك الانساني راضي؟!
ان اناس يسلسلوا ويقيدوا لدخول دين 
وتقولون لنا انه طوعا 
كيف هذا؟​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (13 أغسطس 2012)

MaRiNa G قال:


> اختي العزيزة الان منتدي حوار الاديان مغلق
> 
> ولا يوجد مكان لنتحدث به الا المنتدي العالم اما عن ما اتيتي به
> أانتي مقتنعة؟
> ...


 
اها مقتنعه ,,,معناه أنهم أسروا وقيدوا ، فلما عرفوا صحة الإسلام دخلوا [ ص: 169 ] طوعا فدخلوا الجنة ، فكان الإكراه على الأسر والتقييد هو السبب الأول ، وكأنه أطلق على الإكراه التسلسل ، ولما كان هو السبب في دخول الجنة أقام المسبب مقام السبب 

حبيبتي لا يمكنني ان اكمل الحوار لاني يمكن الفترة الي جايه ما راح اقدر ادخل النت لاني بسافر بنكمل ان شاء الله لما ارجع 

تحياتي لكِ و تقبلي اعتذار ان صدر مني اي شئ يزعجك :flowers:


----------



## MaRiNa G (13 أغسطس 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> اها مقتنعه ,,,معناه أنهم أسروا وقيدوا ، فلما عرفوا صحة الإسلام دخلوا [ ص: 169 ] طوعا فدخلوا الجنة ، فكان الإكراه على الأسر والتقييد هو السبب الأول ، وكأنه أطلق على الإكراه التسلسل ، ولما كان هو السبب في دخول الجنة أقام المسبب مقام السبب
> 
> حبيبتي لا يمكنني ان اكمل الحوار لاني يمكن الفترة الي جايه ما راح اقدر ادخل النت لاني بسافر بنكمل ان شاء الله لما ارجع
> 
> تحياتي لكِ و تقبلي اعتذار ان صدر مني اي شئ يزعجك :flowers:



لا حبيبتي اعتذار علي ايه 
بس ليا طلب صغير عندك 
ممكن تفكري فيها بالعقل بعيد عن العواطف والمشاعر 
ناس تدخل الدين بالاكراه وبعدين تقولوا طوعا 
تيجي ازاي؟!!!!!!!!!1
فكري فيها مع نفسك واعقليها​


----------



## MaRiNa G (13 أغسطس 2012)

ناس مقيدة ومسلسلة تفتكري ممكن يكونوا قبلوا الاسلام طوعا لا كراهية 
ومتي عرفوا انه الحق؟
وهم مسلسلون؟​


----------



## Rosetta (13 أغسطس 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> من اركان الايماننا *الاي**مان بكتابك**م* و بالسيد المسيح-عيسى عليه السلام


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مش قادرة أبطل ضحك يا أنصار


----------



## MaRiNa G (13 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههه
عندك حق 
بدليل انكوا بتقولوا عليه محرف ​


----------



## نصر 29 (14 أغسطس 2012)

لى عوده للتعليق لان السياق قلب كل المفاهيم و الحقائق بطريقه غريبه وكأنها هى المنطق


----------



## Rosetta (14 أغسطس 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> لى عوده للتعليق لان السياق قلب كل المفاهيم و الحقائق بطريقه غريبه وكأنها هى المنطق


ولا عودة ولا بطيخ يا نصر 
مش مستعدة أناقش أشكالك أصلا .. 
وأساسا الموضوع مش للنقاش ... بتقرأه وبتخليك ساكت أحسن  
و على فكرة هالموضوع رفعه إجا في الوقت المناسب ... 
من يومين مجموعة من كلاب المسلمين جاؤوا إلى أب كنيستي ليخبروه بأن صوت الجرس يزعجهم وأنهم يريدون خلع الجرس كله !!
فرد أبونا قائلا منوطي الصوت شوي مع إنه أصلا صوت الجرس واااااطي 
المهم تاني يوم فتح أبونا باب الكنيسة ليجد كم هائل من الزبالة والنفايات متراكم أمام باب الكنيسة 
هل هذا تصرف بشري يا أشباه البشر؟ 
فعلا لا تعليق يليق بكم ! لا أجد كلاما يصف مدى الحقارة والوقاحة التي وصلتم إليها  
وبالأخر بيجي نصر يقولك الموضوع فيه قلب للحقائق والمفاهيم ! 
يا للعار .... يا من توقظون الفتن وتلعبون دور الضحية
عموما يلا كلها دنيا أشبعوا فيها وربنا يسامحكم !


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (14 أغسطس 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> ولا عودة ولا بطيخ يا نصر
> مش مستعدة أناقش أشكالك أصلا ..
> وأساسا الموضوع مش للنقاش ... بتقرأه وبتخليك ساكت أحسن
> و على فكرة هالموضوع رفعه إجا في الوقت المناسب ...
> ...


 
*معقووووووووووووووول ؟!!!!*

*هل حقا يرمي المسلمون نفايات أمام باب الكنيسة ؟؟؟!!!!*

*هذا تصرف غير لائق أبدا أبدا >ــــ<*

*الله يهدي إخواني المسلمين يا رب *

*معليش يا إختي نحن نعتذر لكم عن ما يفعل سفهائنا*


----------



## ++Narawas++ (14 أغسطس 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *معقووووووووووووووول ؟!!!!*
> 
> *هل حقا يرمي المسلمون نفايات أمام باب الكنيسة ؟؟؟!!!!*
> 
> ...



*أنت ماشفت شيء *

*هذه الآيات القرآنية أمام كنيسة البشارة في الناصرة *

*




*

* وأمام كنيسة البشارة في الناصرة، مسجد ولافتة*
*



*

* وهذه أيضا في الساحة المقابلة لكنيسة البشارة في الناصرة*
*



*​


----------



## Rosetta (14 أغسطس 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *معقووووووووووووووول ؟!!!!*
> 
> *هل حقا يرمي المسلمون نفايات أمام باب الكنيسة ؟؟؟!!!!*
> 
> ...


*"طُوبَى لَكُمْ إِذَا عَيَّرُوكُمْ وَطَرَدُوكُمْ وَقَالُوا عَلَيْكُمْ كُلَّ كَلِمَةٍ شِرِّيرَةٍ مِنْ أَجْلِي كَاذِبِينَ. افْرَحُوا وَتَهَلَّلُوا لأَنَّ أَجْرَكُمْ عَظِيمٌ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ"*
متى 5: 11-12


----------



## The Antiochian (14 أغسطس 2012)

> من يومين مجموعة من كلاب المسلمين جاؤوا إلى أب كنيستي
> ليخبروه بأن صوت الجرس يزعجهم وأنهم يريدون خلع الجرس كله !!
> فرد أبونا قائلا منوطي الصوت شوي مع إنه أصلا صوت الجرس واااااطي


*على زمن النظام السوري كان الكلب الذي يريد التصرف بهذا الشكل يختفي 10 سنين مثل الكلب وتم تهجين كل إرهابي وتحضيره غصباً عن تخلف معتقده .*

*كل المسيحيين يتحملون آذان الفجر يومياً مثل العقاب دون أن يتصرفوا بهذا الشكل .*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (14 أغسطس 2012)

++Narawas++ قال:


> *أنت ماشفت شيء *​
> *هذه الآيات القرآنية أمام كنيسة البشارة في الناصرة *​
> *
> 
> ...


 
*لا أعرف ماذا أقول يا نرواس !*

*هؤلاء نزلوا رؤوسنا بالأرض *

*أنا أكره إنتهاك حرمات الأديان حتى لا تنتهك حرمة ديني *

*كل الإسائات التي توجه لديننا هي بسبب أفعال سفهائنا !*

*ربي لا تؤاخذنا بما فعل السفهاء منا*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 أغسطس 2012)

*أخي الحبيب أحمد أنت إنسان راق متحضر ، لكن مشكلتي معك أني أعتقد في رأيي المتواضع الذي قد يكون خاطئاً أنك مخطئ حين تظن أن هذه التصرفات من خارج صميم الإسلام .*


----------



## نصر 29 (14 أغسطس 2012)

ليس عندى اى كلمه ارد بها على كلمات السب التى تتفوهى بها يا روزيتا مش هاقولك غير ربنا يتولاكى ويطهر قلبك من الحقد ويطهر لسانك من سب الناس 

ثانيا ليس تعليقى هو انتظار لمناقشه معاكى فانا اتعفف ان اتناقش معاكى وانتى بهذا المستوى السطحى من الفكر و اللسان الخاطىء 

اما عن الموضوع الذى نقلتيه فهو صفحه جديده من صفحات الفكر المعطوب الذى ارجع فعلا العالم العربى للخلف و التخلف وليس الاسلام كما يدعى الذين يعيشون اوهام الثقافه فتعليقى لتفنيد المنطق الذى اتبعه كاتب الموضوع  




Rosetta قال:


> كيف تعرف أنك مسلم؟‏
> 
> 
> 
> ...



اول سفاهه يقع فيها كاتب الموضوع هو اعتبار ان ( المغضوب عليهم و الضالين ) سباب ولا ادرى ما معنى المصطلح الغريب اللى الكل واجع دماغنا بيه عن احترام معتقد الاخر مفيش شىء اصلا اسمه احترام معتقد الاخر فى شىء اسمه عدم ارغام على الاعتقاد او حرية الاعتقاد .. 

لكن ذروة الفكر الالحادى الذى اخترق مجتمعاتنا اليوم هو ما يقال هذا .. فاذا كنا متفقين بالمنطق ان لكل انسان حرية الاعتقاد و الاختيار 

ثم اذا اتى انسان مسلم و قرأ ( غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين ) يقال ان هذا سب 

هذا ليس سب هذا توجيه للاخرين وتنبيه لهم اى ايها الناس احذروا انتم ضالين اى لستم على الطريق السليم فى الاعتقاد 

انما ايه جاب ده لعدم الاحترام عدم الاحترام هو ان اسبك و اسب الهك واسب دينك .. لكن كل ما فى الامر اننا قلنا انكم ضالين اى لستم على الهدى .. ومفيش مشكله ان يأتى لى المسيحى ويقول لى من منظوره انت ضال ولست على الدين الصحيح 

فاهقوله تعالى ازاى بدليل ايه ونتناقش ومراحل النقاش الدينى مذكوره فى ايات القرأن 

فهنا سقطه كبرى ان يتم تصوير محاولة افهام الناس انهم ليسوا على الدين الحق بالمنظور الاسلامى على انها سباب   


Rosetta قال:


> أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تؤمن بدينية الدولة بالرغم من وجود ملايين غير المسلمين، وتجبر من لا يؤمنون بها بالخضوع لها ولكنك ترفض الخضوع لأي حكم ديني غير إسلامي آخر بحجة أن لا ولاية للكفار على المسلمين ولا يجوز الاحتكام لحكم الطواغيت.
> ​





Rosetta قال:


> [/COLOR]​



كلام منافى للواقع ايضا لان الاسلام يترك لكل اصحاب شريعه الاحتكام لشرائعهم 

ومصطلح دينية الدوله لم يوجد تاريخيا الا فى المسيحيه فى اوروبا 

اما فى الاسلام فالنهى النصى عن ما يصطلح عليه دينيه الدوله موجود فى الكثير من النصوص .. لأن مفهوم الدوله الدينيه لا يتأتى الا عندما تكون هناك قداسه وعصمه لشخص الحاكم وهذا غير موجود فى الاسلام فلا عصمه الا لنبى ... اما فى المسيحيه فالعصمه و القداسه موجوده للبشر  وهذا ما ساعد على قيام الدوله الدينيه فى اوروبا 

وهذا دليل على جهل الكاتب بادبيات الاسلام 




Rosetta قال:


> أنت تعرف أنك مسلم عندما تعتقد أن لك الحق في الدعوة لمعتقداتك ولا تستحي ولا تخجل من محاربة واضطهاد من يدعون لأديانهم.
> [/FONT][/COLOR]​





لن اذكر هنا اكثر من قول الله سبحانه 

(وإنا أو إياكم لعلى هدى أو في ضلال مبين )  سبأ - 24

ليتعلم الذين لا يعلمون اى شىء كيف يدعوا الخطاب الاسلامى الاخر للحوار والنقاش وطرح وجهات نظره .. فبيقول يا اما احنا يا اما انتم على خطأ وضلال لأنه لا يمكن ان يكون هناك عقيدتين متضادتين صحيحتين .. لازم واحده فقط هى الصحيحه فتعالوا ورونا عندكم ايه ونوريكم عندنا ايه لنصل للحق 

وهنا قمة الرقى و الادب الحوارى و الرغبه فى الوصول للحق ليس للمسلم فقط بل للمسلم وغير المسلم 

مرحله اخرى اذا ما فشلت المرحله السابقه .. قال تعالى : 

( فمن حاجك فيه من بعد ما جاءك من العلم فقل تعالوا ندع أبناءنا وأبناءكم ونساءنا ونساءكم وأنفسنا وأنفسكم ثم نبتهل فنجعل لعنة الله على الكاذبين ) ال عمران - 61

ايضا مراحل اخرى للوقوف على الحقيقه مع الاخر اذا ما استنفذت كل وسائل الحوار .. يبقى قل لهم تعالوا بقى ندعوا ابنائنا وابنائكم ونسائنا ونسائكم و نقعد كلنا نطلب من الله ان يجعل لعنة على الكافر فينا .. فان خاف ولم يباهل فاقمت الحجه عليه وبلغت رسالتك واتركه وشأنه وان قبل فاصبحت مفاصله عقائديه وايضا بعدها اتركه وشانه 

فكيف بعد كل هذا يقال ان الاسلام لم يتيح الفرصه و اضطهد غير المسلمين هذا كلام ساذج 



Rosetta قال:


> أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تُسخّر كل الوسائل الإعلامية وتستغلها للدعوة لدينك ولكنك تستنكرها على غيرك أن يمارس نفس الحق وتعتبرها غزو فكريّ صليبي يستهدف المسلمين.
> [/FONT][/COLOR]​



وكأنها مصادره حق المسلمين اذا ردوا على ما يروه اكاذيب وافترائات قنوات التنصير وكشف تدليسها 

قل ما شئت وسنقول ما نشاء اليست حريه .. وحين تخرجون عن المنهجيه العلميه وتلجأون للسباب لضعف الحجه سنكشف هذا ونبينه للناس لان هذا حق العوام علينا 


Rosetta قال:


> أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تدعو لبناء جوامع في أوروبا وترفض بناء كنائس ومعابد للبوذيين والهندوس في بلادك.
> [/FONT][/COLOR]​



بناء الكنائس على مستوى الدوله مر احيانا بمنظور سياسى معروف اما على المستوى الدينى حتى فى فجر الاسلام تذكر المراجع المسيحيه فى عهد عمر بن الخطاب بناء كنائس ...

لكن اغرب ما فى المقطع ان يدعوا شخص مسيحى يقول انه مؤمن بالله الى بناء معابد لعبادة صنم اسمه بوذا 

واريد ان اسأل سؤالين 

السؤال الاول اين البوذيين فى العالم الاسلامى لكى نسمح لهم ببناء معابد ؟؟ 

 هل لو اراد شخص ان يلقى بنفسه من فوق مبنى مرتفع لينتحر وانت منعته فهل حينها تكون انسان متسلط وعليه ؟

فهل المطلوب ان تفتح البلاد العربيه و الاسلاميه التى هى خاليه اصلا من البوذيين مثلا لكل اشكال الملل والنحل الوضعيه لكى نكون متفتحين .. هل ستقبل انت كمسيحى بمنظورك ان يكفر الناس بالمسيحيه التى تراها هى الحق ليعبدوا صنم اسمه بوذا 

وكأنك تقول لمن اراد الانتحار تفضل اقفز ويصفق له .. ومع ذلك ترك الاسلام كل اهل مله حتى ولو وضعيه وشأنهم فى الاعتقاد اذا كان فرد بيعتقد اى عقيده كفريه هو حر يمارسها فى بيته هذا فيما عدا الاديان الثلاثه لكن لا يمكن ان اسمح ان يكون نشر الكفر ممنهج فماذا سأقول لله يوم القيامه 

او لو اننا فى دوله مسيحيه هل ستترك كمسيحى الناس تعبد بوذا بمنهجيه وتشجع هذا و تدعمه فماذا ستقول لله يوم القيامه 

فهناك فرق بين السماح بوجود الكفر مع التعريف بانه كفر ونصح الناس عنه وفرق بين  الاعانه على انتشاره  وهذا ما يقع الخلط فيه  


Rosetta قال:


> أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تطالب بحقك في الدعوة للإسلام وبناء مراكز إسلامية بالغرب واعتبار ذلك حرية شخصية ولكن تغضب وترتعد فرائصك حين ترى كتباً تبشّر لأديان أخرى ولا تجد مشكلة في مضايقتهم والتحريض ضدهم.
> [/FONT][/COLOR]​



سبق التعليق على هذه النقطه فيما سبق فى شرك انا اتيت وجدته بعرف اصحابه انه شرك واوريهم الحق ولا اضغط عليهم فى شىء لكن لا يمكن ان اعين على انتشاره  ... ولا مقارنه بسماح الغرب بالدعوه الاسلاميه لان الغرب لا يعنيه دينه اصلا ولكن فى حدود بالقطع فعند لحظه ما سيمنعوا هذا لا لاجل عيون المسيحيه ولكن لاجل عيون مصالحهم عندما سيجدوا ان انتشار الاسلام سيهدد مصالح اصحاب المصالح 

لكن المسلم متسق مع نفسه فكيف اعين الناس على ما اعتقد انه كفر واسمى هذا حريه .. حريه اوك لكن بعيد عنى انا لا اساهم فيها   


Rosetta قال:


> أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تحتكر اسم الله وتعتبره خاصاً بالمسلمين وتحرق دور العبادة الخاصة بغير المسلمين بسببها، بينما تعطي لنفسك الحق باستخدام مصطلحات غير إسلامية تقرب الإسلام لغير المسلمين في أوروبا، مثل إعلانات الدعوة للإسلام التي تستخدم اسمJesus أو إطلاق اسم مدارس الأحد الإسلامية.
> [/FONT][/COLOR]​



   مش عارف يعنى ايه احتكر اسم الله 
نحن نرى اننا نعتقد الاعتقاد الصحيح هل فى هذا عيب ؟ 

موضوع الاعلانات ده انا معرفش عنه شىء لكن كلها امور تنظيميه يصيغها افراد على اى حال  


Rosetta قال:


> أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تعيش بالغرب ويعاملوك كمواطن مثل أي مواطن وتُصرف لك رواتب شهرية من الضمان وتنعم من خيراته وتصفه بالغرب الكافر والمنحل والعدو والصليبي العلماني وتتمنى تدميره.
> [/FONT][/COLOR]​



عندما اصفه بالغرب الكافر هذا لانه كافر هذا شىء عقائدى انا بالنسبه لكى ايه عقائديا مؤمن ؟ 

اما اتمنى تدميره فانا بتمنى تدميره ليس لعقيدته لكن لانه قتل ومازال يقتل الابرياء فى العراق وافغانستان ويساعد ويدعم قتل واحتلال الشعب والارض الفلسطينيه 

مسألة الرواتب دى ما المسيحيين بيبرطعوا فى الخليج وبيشتموه وبيتمنوا دماره مش عشان بيقتل الناس زى امريكا لا لمجرد انه دول مسلمه 




Rosetta قال:


> أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تعتقد أن استنجاد الأقليات في بلادك بدول غربية لمساعدتها خيانة ومؤامرة على بلدك في حين أنك تحرص على عدم الولاء للدولة غير المسلمة ولا تر فيها خيانة عظمى والولاء للدولة الكافرة حرام شرعاً {ومن يتولهم فهو منهم}
> [/FONT][/COLOR]​



موضوع طلب الحمايه الدوليه ده انا مش هاتكلم فيه لان المسيحيين نفسهم كثير منهم شهد بان من يصر عليه فهو خاين ... انما ان كان فى ولاء بين مسلم مصرى ومسلم سعودى او كويتى او غيرهم فى القضايا المهمه فهذا لم يصل لأن يطلب مسلم مصرى من السعوديه ان تحتل مصر وهذا ما فعله هؤلاء الذين طلبوا الحمايه من امريكا  


Rosetta قال:


> أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تعتقد بشكل مطلق أن الغرب يكره المسلمين والإسلام بينما الإسلام يعلمك كراهية المسيحي واليهودي وكراهية معتقداته وكل ما يتعلق بهم من خلال الولاء والبراء!
> الغرب لا يكره المسلمين بشكل مطلق لكن السياسات الغربيه ضد اى فئه لو تعارضت مع مصالحها سواء مسلمين او غير مسلمين الا اليهود
> 
> وعقيدة الولاء والبراء خاصه بالعقائد ونصرتها ... فهل اى مسيحى يحب العقيده الهندوسيه مثلا !!!
> ...



هناك فرق بين الحضاره الغربيه كقييم و كصناعه وابتكار ... هل تقبل انت كمسيحى ان تتقبل ثقافه الحريه الجنسيه و هى قيمه غربيه من اجل ان الغرب اخترع السياره التى تركبها ؟؟ 

هذا منتهى السطحيه فى الطرح وهذا ما نعانى منه فى النقاشات الفكريه مع المسيحيين انهم سطحيين بالدرجه الاولى ويخلطون الامور باسرع من سرعة الصوت 


Rosetta قال:


> أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تعتقد أن الأصنام كتماثيل بوذا شرك بالله ويجب تحطيمها كما أمر دينك بينما تغضب إذا قال شخص أي كلمة نقد تجاه الكعبة أو الإسلام أو قال أحدهم بتصريح له يهدد بقصف الكعبة لو تعرضت بلاده لهجوم!
> [/FONT][/COLOR]​



انا لست مع هدم التماثيل الذى حدث فى افغانستان لانها تراث تاريخى حتى و لو كانت تراث كفرى .. و لكن تعميم الامور امر غريب و الدفاع عن رموز الكفر من باب المعتقد امر اغرب من مسيحى يقول انه مؤمن بالله  


Rosetta قال:


> أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تعتقد أن روما معقل الكاثوليكية "الكثلكة" ستكون إسلامية وسيفتحها المسلمون ويُرفع الآذان من فوق كنائسها ولكنك تعتبر قول أحد المبشرين الغربيين الموتورين أنه سيقيم القداس بالمدينة المنورة ويرفع الصليب في مكة حقد وتهديد لمعقل الإسلام!
> [/FONT][/COLOR]​



لا حقد ولا تهديد هو يظن ذلك لننتظر ونرى 


Rosetta قال:


> أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تصف دور العبادة لغير المسلمين على أنها بيوت الكفر وأوكار الشرك ولكنك تعتبر وصف الجوامع بنفس الأوصاف اعتداء على بيوت الله وحقد الكفارعلى المعتقدات الإسلامية ويجب محاسبتهم بتهمة التحريض على كراهية المسلمين!
> [/FONT][/COLOR]​



نحن نعتقد ذلك وانتم تعتقدون ذلك ... ومن المنطقى ان يرفض المسيحى وصف كنيسته بذلك و يرفض المسلم وصف مسجده بذلك فما القضيه !!   


Rosetta قال:


> أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تعطي لنفسك الحق بالزواج من غير المسلمة وتعتبر هذا من تسامح الإسلام الذي عمّق الروابط الدينية بأهل الكتاب ولكن تقلب الدنيا وتحرق الكنائس في مصر وباكستان بسبب علاقة عاطفية جمعت مسلمة بمسيحي!
> [/FONT][/COLOR]​



لأن هذا امر عقائدى 

ونقطة الزواج من مسيحيه لا اعتقد ان يقبل اى شاب مسلم عليها اليوم ولا انصحه بها  


Rosetta قال:


> أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تستنكر لماذا يقول غير المسلمين أنهم أبناء الله ولا تخجل من وصف الأمة الإسلامية بأنها خير أمة أخرجت للناس.
> [/FONT][/COLOR]​



مش استنكار بمعنى الغيره هو استنكار بمعنى فين الدليل على انكم ابناء الله واحبائه وربنا قال فى القرأن ردا على هذا القول 

(فلم يعذبكم بذنوبكم) يعنى اذا كنتم انتم ابناء الله واحباؤه طيب بيعذبكم بالذنوب اللى عملتوها ليه   

يبقى انت زيك زي اى انسان ان اذنب هايتعاقب وان احسن سياخذ ثواب يبقى ما تتحطش المساله فى درجه العصمه او النرجسيه اليهوديه 

لكن كنتم خير امه اخرجت للناس تكمل بقى بعدها ايه .. تأمرون بالمعروف وتنهون عن المنكر ... الموضوع اللى هو تاعب الناس كلها لما تامر بالمعروف وتنهى عن المنكر  اذا ما عملتش كده ما تبقاش خير امه  


Rosetta قال:


> أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تعتقد أن احتلال العراق أو باكستان وغيرها حرب على الإسلام وأهله ولا تخجل من أن غالبية البلدان العربية دخلها الإسلام بحد السيف واحتلها، والإسلام يأمر بغزو البلدان الأخرى تحت راية جهاد الطلب وأن من يدافعون عن أرضهم في تلك الحرب كفار محاربين أعداء الله!
> شتان بين الفتوحات الاسلاميه واهدافها و الحروب الغربيه واهدافها
> 
> الهدف الغربى من احتلال العراق وافغانستان هو تقسيم الدول وتفتيتها للسيطره عليها وعلى خيراتها سواء بترول العراق او بحر تهديد العمق الروسى وبحر قزوين فى غزو افغانستان
> ...



النسخه موجوده فى تركيا وحتى لو كانت غير موجوده فمن التضليل المساواه بين طريقة اثبات صحه كل من الكتابين 

لان منهجيه نقل التوراه والانجيل كانت منهجيه نسخ ... اما منهجيه نقل القرأن فكانت منهجيه حفظ

ثانيا مسألة صحة الكتاب المقدس ليست فقط موقوفه على النسخ الاصليه بل على تضارب النصوص الحاليه حتى و اللجوء للمدرسه الرمزيه فى التفسير بطريقه زائده عن الحد لمعاجلة تضارب النصوص  للدرجه التى لا يصدقها انسان بأن الله قد ارسل للناس كتاب يحتاج لفك شفرة كل كلمه فيه ولا جمله واحده تعنى نصها الحرفى !!!  


Rosetta قال:


> أنتّ تعرف أنك مسلم حين تهزأ من القس المسيحي على قناة الحياة الذي يزعم أنه بصلاته سيشفي المريض بعدما يضع يده على موضع الألم ولا تسخر من برامج الرقية الشرعية وأخص الشيخ ناصر الرميح على قناة الدانة السعودية الذي يطالب المتصلين المرضى أن يضعوا أيديهم على موضع الألم والدعاء لهم!
> [/FONT][/COLOR]​



هناك فرق بين ان اضع يدى على ما يؤلمنى و ادعوا الله 

وبين ان يقول لى شخص ضع يدك على التلفزيون لان المسيح بيحل في و سينتقل الحلول عن طريق لمس  التلفزيون  


Rosetta قال:


> أنت تعرف أنك مسلم حين تنتقد قنوات غير إسلامية تخصص من وقتها لنقض المعتقدات الإسلامية وتعتبره حقد على الإسلام بينما لا تجد حرجا من قنوات إسلامية سنية تنتقد المذهب الشيعي وتحرض عليهم منذ بداية بث برامجها صباحاً وحتى انتهاء البث وتعتبر ذلك من حقك ومن يدعو لمنع تلك القنوات من الشيعة خائفون من النقد وفضح معتقداتهم!
> [/FONT][/COLOR]​



الفيصل فى كل هذه الامور منهجيه النقد نفسه الموضوع اصلا هل يحق لكل شخص يرى انه معه الحق ايصاله للناس ولا لا وهل هذا حق الناس عليه ولا لا 

طيب لو اتفقنا انه من حقه ومن حق الناس عليه ... اعرض منهجيتك واعرض منهجيتى وسيب الناس تقتنع .. ومن حقك انك تفند خطابى الاعلامى بما يقنع الناس و انا كذلك وانتهينا 

انما اللى بيحصل انهرده اشبه بشخص مش قادر يقنع الناس فاستبدل الادوات المنهجيه العلميه بشتيمة الاخر وتسفيهه  .. اشياء مضحكة  


Rosetta قال:


> أنتّ مسلم حين تطلب من غير المسلم أن يسأل ربه لماذا شرع لهم تعاليم تعتقدها أنت كمسلم خرافه وغير صالحة وكفر مثل: كيف أن الله أرسل ابنه ليُصلب في حين أنك كمسلم ممنوع عليك أن تسأل عما يأمر به الله امتثالاً لقوله: [لَا يُسْأَلُ عَمَّا يَفْعَلُ وَهُمْ يُسْأَلُونَ] {الأنبياء 23}.!؟
> 
> [/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR]​




لا يسأل عما يفعل فى ارساله رسول رجل عادى يعنى 

لان الايه وردت فى سياق جدل مع الكفار لانهم قالوا هو ربنا لما يبعث هايبعث رجل عادى .. ده كذاب و افتراه وكل هذه  الاقاويل ... فربنا بيرد عليهم وبيقول 

لا يسأل عما يفعل وهم يسألون ... فهى دى الكارثه الازليه فى الطرح المسيحى انه بيأول على مزاجه على طريقه لا تقربوا الصلاه 

اما مسألة الصلب والفداء ومنطقيتها انا شخصيا لا اقبل ان اعتقد ان الله ارسل عقيده غير مستوعبه من البشر يعنى ادخل واحد عربى يمتحن فى ماده مكتوبه بالهندى منقرضه واطلب منه انه ينجح 
طب ازاى .. ده غير ان  الايمان المسيحى خالف كل صور الايمان السماويه التى سبقته والتى تلته  وده شىء يضع كثير من علامات الاستفاهم 

يعنى ولا فى اى سفر من اسفار الكتاب المقدس فى العهد القديم حد جاب سيرة الصوره دى فى الاعتقاد فى الله الا فى حاله واحده ... لما جاء علماء المسيحيه حاولوا يأولوا نصوص العهد القديم لكى تتماشى مع عقيدتهم ويقولوا اهو التثليث موجود فى العهد القديم لكن كلها محاولات لتأويل النصوص    ​


----------



## The Antiochian (14 أغسطس 2012)

> ثانيا ليس تعليقى هو انتظار لمناقشه معاكى فانا اتعفف ان اتناقش معاكى وانتى بهذا المستوى السطحى من الفكر و اللسان الخاطىء


*أولاً هي في مستوى فكري متوفق على مستواك ، ومن الأفضل أن تلوم أخوانك الإرهابيين على التصرف السافل الذي من صميم إسلامك .*



> انما ايه جاب ده لعدم الاحترام عدم الاحترام هو ان اسبك و اسب الهك واسب دينك .. لكن كل ما فى الامر اننا قلنا انكم ضالين اى لستم على الهدى .. ومفيش مشكله ان يأتى لى المسيحى ويقول لى من منظوره انت ضال ولست على الدين الصحيح



*لماذا تركت نقطة القردة والخنازير ؟؟!! وقال يعني أنتم لستم أول الأمم في شتم آلهة الناس وأنبيائهم بل ويسوع نفسه*



> وهذا دليل على جهل الكاتب بادبيات الاسلام


*من الواضح أن حضرتك الجاهل بمصطلحات العلمانية والدينية للدولة*



> قل ما شئت وسنقول ما نشاء اليست حريه


*يا ريت بدون استهبال وتمسكن ، فمن عهود الذمة عدم التعرض للإسلام وعند إخلال هذا الشرط يحق لكم قتلنا واغتصاب نساءنا وبذلك تتصدرون سفالة المعتقدات بعد عبدة الشيطان .*



> مش عارف يعنى ايه احتكر اسم الله


*من الواضح أنك لم تفهم النقطة كلها ، في بعض الدول الإسلامية يتم سجن الإنسان غير المسلم مدة شهر على ما أذكر إذا لفظ كلمة "الله" ، ومن حوالي ٣ سنوات سمحت الدولة للمسيحيين باستخدامها فرد المسلمون بحالات إحراق الكنائس .
بربك ألا تأتيك نفحة إنسانية من العيد للعيد تشعرك قليلاً بهمجية المسلمين ؟؟!!*



> هل لو اراد شخص ان يلقى بنفسه من فوق مبنى مرتفع لينتحر وانت منعته فهل حينها تكون انسان متسلط وعليه ؟
> 
> فهل المطلوب ان تفتح البلاد العربيه و الاسلاميه التى هى خاليه اصلا من البوذيين مثلا لكل اشكال الملل والنحل الوضعيه لكى نكون متفتحين .. هل ستقبل انت كمسيحى بمنظورك ان يكفر الناس بالمسيحيه التى تراها هى الحق ليعبدوا صنم اسمه بوذا


*ما هذه المسخرة ؟؟ يحق لكل إنسان المعتقد الذي يريده ويرى خلاصه فيه .*



> سبق التعليق على هذه النقطه فيما سبق فى شرك انا اتيت وجدته بعرف اصحابه انه شرك واوريهم الحق ولا اضغط عليهم فى شىء لكن لا يمكن ان اعين على انتشاره ... ولا مقارنه بسماح الغرب بالدعوه الاسلاميه لان الغرب لا يعنيه دينه اصلا ولكن فى حدود بالقطع فعند لحظه ما سيمنعوا هذا لا لاجل عيون المسيحيه ولكن لاجل عيون مصالحهم عندما سيجدوا ان انتشار الاسلام سيهدد مصالح اصحاب المصالح
> 
> لكن المسلم متسق مع نفسه فكيف اعين الناس على ما اعتقد انه كفر واسمى هذا حريه .. حريه اوك لكن بعيد عنى انا لا اساهم فيها [/COLOR


]
*أنتم أجبن معتقد لذلك تمنعون المبشرين العالميين من المجيء لبلادكم ولكن بفضل النت والإعلام والظروف الأمور في تغير وتمكنت أنا الذي لا قيمة لي في عالم التبشير ولا مؤسسة من تبشير حتى الآن ٣ في النت (فتاة وشابين) وهناك شاب على الطريق بمشيئة وإشراف ربنا يسوع المسيح + فتاة في صفي في الجامعة فما بالك لو سمحتم للفكر وأعطيتم حق الحياة للعابرين ؟؟؟؟!!!.*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (14 أغسطس 2012)

> *ما *
> *هذه المسخرة ؟؟ يحق لكل إنسان المعتقد الذي يريده ويرى خلاصه فيه
> .
> 
> ...








*نعم كلامك صحيح 100%*
 
*العقيدة أمر إختياري وليس إجباري*

*ولا أعتقد أنه في أحد يقول عكس ذلك !!!*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (15 أغسطس 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> من يومين جاؤوا إلى أب كنيستي ليخبروه بأن صوت الجرس يزعجهم وأنهم يريدون خلع الجرس كله !!
> المهم تاني يوم فتح أبونا باب الكنيسة ليجد كم هائل من الزبالة والنفايات متراكم أمام باب الكنيسة
> هل هذا تصرف بشري يا أشباه البشر؟
> فعلا لا تعليق يليق بكم ! لا أجد كلاما يصف مدى الحقارة والوقاحة التي وصلتم إليها
> ...



يا روزيتا يا حبيبتي بلاش السب  لان دي مش من اخلاق المسيح الي بتجلسوا تفتخروا بيها  ...اعترضي بأسلوب محترم و ارقى من كدة نحن هنا بنتحاور معكم بأحترام  ياريت يكون الاحترام متبادل ....:t23::t23: 

ثانياً في اي دين حول العالم في متطرفين سواء في الدين الاسلامي او المسيحيي او اليهودي ...صح كلامي و لا خطأ ... فحرق قساوسه للقرآن الكريم هل يمثل الدين المسيحي ....اغتصاب قساوسه لاطفال هل يمثل الدين المسيحي و تعاليمة ....حرق المساجد و الاعتداء على المسلمين من قبل متطرفين مسيحيين هل هذا يمثل تعاليم الدين المسيحي ...علينا ان نتفق ان هذا الافعال التي يقوم بها بعض المتطرفين من اي دين لا يمثل الدين و تعاليمة و انما يمثل هؤلاء الاشخاص  و اخلاقهم و افكارهم المتطرفه ...ومن الخطأ اتهام  اي دين و سب اتباعة و محاربتهم لتصرفات ينكرها الدين نفسه و ينكرها اغلبيه معتنقيه 

هل تعلمي ان كنيسة امريكية تدعو لاعتماد 11سبتمبر يوماً عالمياً لاحراق القرآن الكريم ....و اكيد بتعرفي القس الامريكي الذي احرق نسخ من القرآن الكريم غير الرسوم المسيئه ووو هل هذه تعاليم المسيح بحسب منطقك انك اتهمتي الاسلام وكل المسلمين لتصرف بعض الاشخاص بتكون الاجابة نعم هذه تعاليم المسيح  !!!! و اليكم بعض الصور لحرق مساجد و تدميرة  بشكل كامل في  دول مسيحية و منها كنساس وسط الولايات المتحدة 












هجمات عنصرية تستهدف مساجد في روسيا وفرنسا






و غيرها من الاعتداءات العنصرية على المسلمين من قبل بعض المتطرفين كثير لكن ليس لدي وقت كافي لتجميعها حتى تعلمي ان المتطرفين ليسوا فقط من المسلمين و انما من المسيحيين ايضاً .. وهذا التصرفات لا تعكس و اقولها مرة ثانيه لا تعكس تعاليم الدين واخلاق معتنقية .
فلتكونوا منصفين و بلاش وتلعبون دور الضحية وتعملوا  نفسكم ملائكة و المسلمين اشرار ومش بشر


----------



## Basilius (15 أغسطس 2012)

احترموا نفسكم انتم الاول و بعدها الكل يحترمكم 
لا تطالبوا الناس باحترامكم وانت لا تحترموهم 
لا تطالبوا الناس باحترام عقائدكم وانتم اول من يتهجم عليهم و على ايمانهم في كتابكم و تعاليم الهكم 
لا تطالبوا الناس باعطائكم الحريه وانتم تقيدون حريات من يختلف معكم في العقيده و الفكر 
المساجد التي احضرتيها و احرقت في امريكا مثلما تقولين او تدعين وهذا لا يعنيني 
الا تدعوا فيها ليل نهار على امريكا ؟
الا تدعوا فيها ليل نهار على اصحاب البلد و تصفونهم بالمغضوب عليهم و الضالين ؟
الا تتهمونهم بالكفر ؟
الا تتهمونهم بتحريف الكتب ؟
الا تتهمونهم باتهامات باطله في مخيلتكم انتم فقط بعقول مريضه امتلئت بالكره و البغض لكل من هو مختلف عن عقيدتكم الضاله ... وسأقول مره اخرى عقيدتكم الضاله ... وليس من حقك ان تغضبي عندما اقول عقيدتكم الضاله لانك وانت تصلي تصفيني بالضال و بالتالي ساصفك بالضاله و صاحبه العقيده الضاله 
مين الضحيه هنا يا حاجه 
تصفيني بالضال و الكافر و المغضوب عليه ومن ثم تستنكرين دفاعي عن نفسي ا؟؟؟ 
تصفي معتقدي بالكفر و الضلال  ومن ثم تولولي انت و اهلك عندما يقترب احد من دينك ؟
وعلى اقل تقدير 
ان من يعتدي فهو بعيد عن المسيح 
اما من يعتدي منكم فهو ينفذ عقيدته بحزافيرها 
نصارى يبقى يدفعوا جزيه 
نصارى يبقى ميبنوش كنايس ولا يستحدثوا كنايس 
نصارى يبقى لازم يكونوا صاغرين 
نصارى يبقى يتميزوا بلباس معين حتى يتم التعرف عليهم 
نصارى يبقى لازم يتقتلوا حتى يطعوا الجزيه عن يد وهم صاغرون 
حاجه تقرف 
قال انسانيه قال 

كفاكم كذب


----------



## انصار المصطفى (15 أغسطس 2012)

> ]احترموا نفسكم انتم الاول و بعدها الكل يحترمكم



انا احترم نفسي و احترم الاخرين و اناقشكم بكل احترام وهذا ما علمني  ديني {ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب إلا بالتي هي أحسن إلا الذين ظلموا منهم وقولوا آمنا بالذي أنزل إلينا وأنزل إليكم وإلهنا وإلهكم واحد ونحن له مسلمون} [العنكبوت: 46]، وقال تعالى: {ادع إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن إن ربك هو أعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله وهو أعلم بالمهتدين} [النحل: 125].
للأسف الاحترام ليس متبادل من طرفكم و حتى اكون منصفه من اشخاص معينين بينكم 




> لا تطالبوا الناس باحترامكم وانت لا تحترموهم


اتحدى اي شخص فيكم يقول اني تطاولت عليه او حتى وجهت له سب كما تفعلون انتم بالتطاول ليس فقط علينا بل كذلك على ديني و رسول الله صل الله عليه و سلم ...بعكسي فأنا عندما اتحدث عن يسوع اقول السيد المسيح عليه السلام 
نحن المسلمين في المنتدى بتكلم معكم بحترام فمن حقنا عليكم ان تتكلموا معنا بأحترام ايضاً 




> لا تطالبوا الناس باحترام عقائدكم وانتم اول من يتهجم عليهم و على ايمانهم في كتابكم و تعاليم الهكم



نحن لم نتهجم علي اي معتقد و انما كفل الاسلام لكم حريه عقيدتكم ليس هذا فقط فمن تعاليم الاسلام أن  يحسن المسلم معاملة غيرالمسلمين فيحسن جوارهم ويقبل ضيافتهم ويعود مريضهم وغيرها ...حتى ان الاسلام شرع ان تعطى الصداقات لهم عن الحاجه 
.وإليك نص عهد عمر بن الخطاب لأهل إيليا: (أعطاهم الأمان لأنفسهم، وأموالهم، وكنائسهم، وسائر ملتهم، لا تسكن كنائسهم، ولا ينقص منها، ولا من خيرها، ولا من صُلُبهم، ولا يُكرهون على دينهم، ولا يضار أحد منهم).

 قال الله تعالى ( لَكُمْ دِينُكُمْ وَلِيَ دِينِ (6)

( وقل الحق من ربكم فمن شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر إنا أعتدنا للظالمين نارا أحاط بهم سرادقها ) 

فهل بعد كل هذا تقولوا ان الاسلام لم يحترم معتقدات الاخرين :giveup:




> لا تطالبوا الناس باعطائكم الحريه وانتم تقيدون حريات من يختلف معكم في العقيده و الفكر



كيف تم تقييدها اذا ان كنتي بتمارسي عقيدتك في دوله اسلامية بكل حرية ...!!!!




> وسأقول مره اخرى عقيدتكم الضاله ... وليس من حقك ان تغضبي عندما اقول عقيدتكم الضاله لانك وانت تصلي تصفيني بالضال و بالتالي ساصفك بالضاله و صاحبه العقيده الضاله
> مين الضحيه هنا يا حاجه


قولي ما شأتي فلن اغضب يا حبيبتي ...فأنتم ينطبق عليكم حقكم حق وحق الناس باطل ....اليس من اساس دينك انكم ابناء الملك و البقيه رعاع ....الم تقولوا ان لم نقبل الخلاص فنحن في ضلاله 

يعني معترضه اني اقول عليكي ضاله يعني بعيدة عن الحق و انتي تقولي عني اني من الهالكين و اني اقل منك مرتبه في الحياة و انك بنت الملك و نحن ابناء الشياطين و نحن رعاع ...عجبي !!

 



> تصفيني بالضال و الكافر و المغضوب عليه ومن ثم تستنكرين دفاعي عن نفسي ا؟؟؟



لم استنكر و انما استنكرت اسلوبكم في الطرح ..فهو بعيد عن المنطق 




> تصفي معتقدي بالكفر و الضلال ومن ثم تولولي انت و اهلك عندما يقترب احد من دينك ؟



ما انتم ايضاً بتصفوا ديني بالضلال و الكذب انتم تروا اننا على ضلال و كذب و نحن هالكون ونحن نرى انكم على ضلال وعلى خطأ ....وكل واحد حر و يوم القيامة سوف نرى من كان على ضلاله 



> وعلى اقل تقدير
> ان من يعتدي فهو بعيد عن المسيح
> اما من يعتدي منكم فهو ينفذ عقيدته بحزافيرها



ههههههههههه اي عقيدة !!!التي منحتكم الامانه و الذمة ...انظري ما  نظرت ديني لكم 
كتاب عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه إلى عمرو بن العاص، وهو يومئذ الوالي على مصر، ومما جاء في هذا الكتاب: (وإن معك أهل ذمة وعهد، وقد وصى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بهم). ومنه: (وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من ظلم معاهداً، أو كلفه فوق طاقته، فأنا خصمه يوم القيامة)، احذر يا عمرو أن يكون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لك خصمًا، فإنه من خاصمه خصمه)...

.ذكر فقهاؤنا آداب المعاشرة، نبهوا على حقوق أهل الذمة، وندبوا إلى الرفق بهم، واحتمال الأذى في جوارهم، وحفظ غيبتهم، ودفع من يعرض لأذيتهم.
قال شهاب الدين القرافي في كتاب (الفروق): (إن عقد الذمة يوجب حقوقاً علينا؛ لأنهم في جوارنا، وفي خفارتنا، وذمة الله تعالى، وذمة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ودين الإسلام، فمن اعتدى عليهم، ولو بكلمة سوء، أو غيبة في عرض أحدهم، أو أي نوع من أنواع الأذية، أو أعان على ذلك، فقد ضيع ذمة الله تعالى، وذمة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وذمة دين الإسلام).





> نصارى يبقى يدفعوا جزيه


مش نصارى بس و اليهود كمان حتى تتولى جيوش المسلمين توفير الحماية و الامان لكم ....
نص عهد عمر بن الخطاب لأهل إيليا: (أعطاهم الأمان لأنفسهم، وأموالهم، وكنائسهم، وسائر ملتهم، لا تسكن كنائسهم، ولا ينقص منها، ولا من خيرها، ولا من صُلُبهم، ولا يُكرهون على دينهم، ولا يضار أحد منهم).

 و ان لم نوفر الحماية لكم يبقى ترد الجزية ...وجعتوا راسنا كل شويه تقولوا الجزيه على اساس انها كانت تفرض على الكل ما قلنا لكم انها كانت تفرض فقط على القادرين على حمل السلاح و تسقط عن النساء و الشيوخ و الاطفال و الرهبان ,,,

يلا لا اقول إلا ربنا يهديكم


----------



## The Antiochian (15 أغسطس 2012)

*أنت أصلاً الاحترام فيك خسارة لأنك مصرة على عكس كل خلق الله الذين حاورتهم في حياتي على تجاهل الحقائق واعتماد السخافات التي لا أدري إن كنت نفسك مصدقة لها .
*



> نحن لم نتهجم علي اي معتقد وانما كفل الاسلام لكم حريه عقيدتكم ليس هذا فقط فمن تعاليم الاسلام أن يحسن المسلم معاملة غيرالمسلمين فيحسن جوارهم ويقبل ضيافتهم ويعود مريضهم وغيرها ...حتى ان الاسلام شرع ان تعطى الصداقات لهم عن الحاجه
> .وإليك نص عهد عمر بن الخطاب لأهل إيليا: (أعطاهم الأمان لأنفسهم، وأموالهم، وكنائسهم، وسائر ملتهم، لا تسكن كنائسهم، ولا ينقص منها، ولا من خيرها، ولا من صُلُبهم، ولا يُكرهون على دينهم، ولا يضار أحد منهم).


*مقابل ماذا ؟؟ راجعي تفسير ابن كثير لسورة التوبة الآية ٢٩ وانظري فعائل المجرم عمر بمسيحيي بلاد الشام

يتبع*


----------



## amgd beshara (15 أغسطس 2012)

> انا احترم نفسي و احترم الاخرين و اناقشكم بكل احترام وهذا ما علمني  ديني {ولا  تجادلوا أهل الكتاب إلا بالتي هي أحسن إلا الذين ظلموا منهم وقولوا آمنا  بالذي أنزل إلينا وأنزل إليكم وإلهنا وإلهكم واحد ونحن له مسلمون}  [العنكبوت: 46]، وقال تعالى: {ادع إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة  وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن إن ربك هو أعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله وهو أعلم بالمهتدين}  [النحل: 125].
> للأسف الاحترام ليس متبادل من طرفكم و حتى اكون منصفه من اشخاص معينين بينكم


كل الاحترام ن الطرف المسيحي ولكن الجهل يولد الانفجار 
وكما قال الاسلام دين السلم و الرحمة كما تدعين 

وقاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله و رسولة ولا باليوم الاخر و لا يدينون دين الحق من الذين اوتو الكتاب حتي يدفعوا الجزية عن يد و هم ( صاغرون )
التوبة ( السيف ) 29



> اتحدى  اي شخص فيكم يقول اني تطاولت عليه او حتى وجهت له سب كما تفعلون انتم  بالتطاول ليس فقط علينا بل كذلك على ديني و رسول الله صل الله عليه و سلم  ...بعكسي فأنا عندما اتحدث عن يسوع اقول السيد المسيح عليه السلام
> نحن المسلمين في المنتدى بتكلم معكم بحترام فمن حقنا عليكم ان تتكلموا معنا بأحترام ايضاً


نحن محترمون و لكنكم تفهمون الاحترام غلط 
فاحترامكم ان نكون خاضعون لافكاركم مثلا
الاحترام اني اتناقش معكي فكر بفكر و راي براي ((((( بصراحة و وضوح )))))
و ليس كما تفعلون باللف و الدوران و الكذب و التدليس 
*                  "لا يؤاخذكم الله باللغو فى إيمانكم ولكن          يؤاخذكم بما كسبت قلوبكم والله غفور رحيم".          سورة البقرة 225:2. 

**          "من كفر بالله بعد إيمانه إلا من أكره وقلبه مطمئن          بالإيمان. ولكن من شرح بالكفر صدراً فعليهم غضب من الله ولهم عذاب عظيم".          سورة النحل 106:16.

**          "لا يتخذ المؤمنون الكافرين أولياء (أصدقاء) من دون          المؤمنين ومن يفعل ذلك فليس من الله فى شئ إلا أن تتقوا منهم تقاة ويحذركم          الله نفسه وإلى الله المصير".          سورة آل عمران 28:3.

*


> نحن لم نتهجم علي اي معتقد و انما كفل الاسلام لكم حريه عقيدتكم ليس هذا فقط فمن تعاليم الاسلام أن   يحسن المسلم معاملة غيرالمسلمين فيحسن جوارهم ويقبل ضيافتهم ويعود مريضهم  وغيرها ...حتى ان الاسلام شرع ان تعطى الصداقات لهم عن الحاجه
> .وإليك نص عهد عمر بن الخطاب لأهل إيليا: (أعطاهم الأمان لأنفسهم،  وأموالهم، وكنائسهم، وسائر ملتهم، لا تسكن كنائسهم، ولا ينقص منها، ولا من  خيرها، ولا من صُلُبهم، ولا يُكرهون على دينهم، ولا يضار أحد منهم).
> 
> قال الله تعالى ( لَكُمْ دِينُكُمْ وَلِيَ دِينِ (6)
> ...


           "قاتلوهم      يعذبهم الله بأيديكم ويخزهم وينصركم عليهم"
 التوبة 14:9
                    "سألقى      في قلوب الذين كفروا الرعب     فإضربوا فوق الأعناق      وأضربوا منهم كل بنان...     فلم تقتلوهم ولكن الله قتلهم"
_الأنفال 12:8 _          و_17_
               "يا أيها الذين آمنوا     قاتلوا      الذين يلونكم من الكفار وليجدوا فيكم     غلظة      وأعلموا أن الله مع المتقين"
          التوبة 123:9      




          "رسول الله سُئل أي العمل أفضل؟ فقال إيمان بالله ورسوله، قيل ثم ماذا؟ قال:     الجهاد      في سبيل الله"

البخارى جـ 25:1


"قال رسول الله: أمرت أن     أقاتل      الناس حتى يقولوا لا إله إلا الله، فمن قال لا إله إلا الله فقد عصم منى نفسه      وماله..."
     البخارى جـ 196:4


هعيط من احترام المعتقدات :11azy:


----------

